# Egg Share TTC & Undergoing Treatment Chat Part 2



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of   and   to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh me first


----------



## Guest

me third good morning girlies!! 

how is everyone?

yay to meeting up Nat & Katie 

hello Veng &Vikki hope you are both well


----------



## sallyanne1

katie yes its free for me coz im not getting anything out of it  

Cant decide when to do my first jab as dh is doing a DJ job at the weekend and we wont be here from 6pm


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies wow new home  
how is everyone coping with this weather?? me well was putting out the bins an whoop on my ****!  wasnt impressed lol


----------



## sallyanne1

vikki im loving the snow wish we had lots more   I took lily out in it and made a big snowman the other day


----------



## Guest

Sallyanne i love the snow too, shame its all melted here


----------



## sallyanne1

OB they have given out for more here    But at the mo its ice so im being careful out there or i will end up on my bum.

Off to the gym now


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
the snows gone here too ,we only realy got snow monday


----------



## sallyanne1

Jab 1 done and didnt feel a thing   It took me a while to pluck up the currage though coz my hands were sweaty


----------



## veng

well done sally first one is the hardest


----------



## Guest

Katie

i've never known people moan as much here either like they said on the news yesterday other europen countries often have worse winters than us and they don't grind to a halt get over it i say!!


----------



## Guest

Katie you are making me chuckle sat here, i think you should totally lose it today in the office and have a fab story to add to the drug induced page!!


----------



## Skybreeze

KatieD said:


> Well, Iv just had to take one of the girls from my team in the office to tell her that the snow has stopped, the buses are running and there is nothing to leave work for (she doesnt have children etc) and if she wants to go home she can do but not to bother coming in tomorrow... I told her that since shes an adult (shes 1 she has to make a choice of working or building snowmen.....
> 
> Shes staying!


Oh dear Katie, I would love to see he face! lol

Hope you all well!

I had some good news this morning


----------



## Skybreeze

We have another cycle of IVF paid for by our PCT!   Its offical now!


----------



## Skybreeze

Well I did lots of searches on the web and contacted my PCT, they told me sweet FA! So I cantacted the south east specialist commissioning group (all PCT have them) and ask the director. She told me at the beginning of last year that things around the country are changing. And that the she was fighting for the NICE guildlines to be imposed.

And in December the descision was made for the NHS to fund 2 full cycles on IVF (including FET) I had a email this morning saying the from the 1st of April we will have another go. AS I have already had 1. But they are still sorting out so might be the end of the year before we get to the IVF.

But we are still going to ES first and see where that leaves us.

Has anyone seen a phyic?? I am having a reading next week.. But not sure I believe to much in it.


----------



## Skybreeze

You should contact them!!! But you wont need it!  

My god that is scary!!! Not sure I want to go now, I have never had it done properly...... I just hope she says something good! Lots of babies is what I want to hear!


----------



## Guest

Hi Nat

thats great news, hope you don't need it though 

i've never been to see a psychic either its always kind of freaked me out 

that story has just reinforced it Katie


----------



## Skybreeze

Ask them about there IVF policy, and if it will change in the future. Any idea what your critrea is? ie... age and perivous tx?


----------



## Skybreeze

Nice!!! Are you South Yorkshire PCT?  If so....

I have just read...That you have to be over 23 and under 40, BMI of 29 or under and have no children either you or your hubby. Your entitled to 6 IUI's and 1 full IVF including FET.


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats ok Katie... anything to help! 

My BMI is 30.2 at the moment, it has to be under 30 for the Lister... Dame I said to a friend I would go to the gym tonight, but I can be bothered!


----------



## Skybreeze

I am just not in the mood to be jumping around for an hour... Might do Yoga tomorrow instead!


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Katie.... It wont be long and your'll fit right in!!! 

Just thought of some boys names.. What do you think of Calab or Cody?


----------



## Skybreeze

Bye Katie.... Chat soon....

PS I am going to the gym    xxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
i hope you all have a good day today yeppie its friday 
looks like work as normal the roads just look wet here must of had rain might be the last of the snow


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone

how are you all today


----------



## shon1982

Morning all,

Hope that you are all okay. Katie darling, hope that you are feeling a little better than yesterday. When are you due to start stimms hun? Hope that it is soon for you as you will feel lots better by then !!

Well I'm off work at the moment, had EC yesterday and got 28 eggs. We are really chuffed, as we were told on Monday that we only had 8 eggs .... read my diary for the full story, but had stupid locum doctor that obviously couldn't find my second ovary as it was hiding, so obviously we were shocked when we got 28 yest. Just waiting to hear how many made it through the night. Also had news that my recipient from last time is deff pregnat. So pleased for her !!! 

So, all you girlies up north are you snowed in yet? We had loads on Monday but it's all gone now. Very jealous of those who have lots of snow ... wanted to go sledging !!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

WOW 28 eggs    Well done. Good luck for your embies hun       

i have a shocker of a headache. Anyone know if i can take ibuprofen? Im not doing a cycle for me. I have  lovely forehead strip on which is burning my head   I bet i will take it off n have a huge red patch across my head


----------



## shon1982

Thank you my lovely. Sory that you have a had ache. I work in Endocrinology and the consultant that I work for is dead against taking anything with brufen in it unless it is prescribed, I would try a paracetamol with lots of water hun .... but maybe check with your clinic.

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Wow shon thats fab news 28 eggs 

Katie sorry to hear about the side effects but like you say it's FRIDAY!!!

big hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Didnt know weather ibuprofen effected eggs or womb and i cant remember from last time   Oh well i will suffer   No shopping today though and im not doing the housework either


----------



## shon1982

Thank you ladies - I feel like a bl00dy hen !!! We are really pleased though, and whats more I think that I may have escaped the [email protected] OHSS this time !!!

We are just waiting for the call from the embryologist, would love to blast but have to wait and see what clinic suggests. Only thing with blasts you rarely get a chance to freeze any... 

Stimms next week then Katie. Don't worry honey, it will be here soon enough. By the way I am proof that all the pineapple, hot water bottles etc isn't necessary, as I didn't do anything other than chillout, take pregnacare and drink water. I really didn't even think about tx at all ... just got on with it. Give it a try and basicly just ignore that it is happening. I hope that it pays off this time, so far so good. Certainly made it a lot less stressful. 

Re brufen, I'm not a pill person either, but if you have to paracetamol is best.

I really hope that tx goes well for you this time round katie, you deserve it hun. I've got a good feeling for this time ! 

X


----------



## babylove

hi ladies,

hope i can join you.. i think i have 'met' some of you already or rather been stalking the thread and know where some of you are like katied...

shon, well done mother hen!   hope you are not too sore and am glad ohss stayed away.hoping for good news from embryologist.

well, am having treatment at care sheffield and so far have had two icsi coz of dh's failed reversal as you see from my signature. next go hopefully with my next af. so am looking to start down ****** early april or even last week of march depending on weather or not af behaves herself..at the moment we are due to have bloods take to have the following tests:thyroid, chromosome(for dh) cfs 10 (dont really kno what that is) and mthfr (  ) so we wont know when we start till those results are back but usually after a failed cycle they give you three more cycles for the next go.

so hopefully we will get to know each other abit more at whatever point everyone is at ..wishing you all the best.
babylove
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Baby love

i too am hoping to get started in april 

Katie i've just had mcdonalds fries and been out to the pub as its my last day in this job


----------



## sallyanne1

Headache has gone    But its been replaced by tiredness    Poor ds is lyin on the sofa feeling very sorry for himself   Horrid sickness bug  

Hi babylove good luck with your tx hun. Im at Care in Notts


----------



## Guest

Sorry Katie didn't mean to outshine your dairy milk!

Babylove i live in manchester but we travel to sheffield too, i'm at jessops clinic and love it there so don't mind the travelling

it will be nice chatting to you


----------



## Guest

ok maybe not for the rest of the day


----------



## vikki75

hello luvvies 
head aches i got one of them hasnt gone since i had injection monday   even missed my accu appointment yesterday cos i couldnt drive!! well rebooked for monday now  
shon 28 eggies well done you an come on embies grow grow grow  
 to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki sorry you have a headache too hun   I think you are so brave having accu   Not sure i could but might have to send dh  

I think i have gone   I have brought a skipping rope    So when i cant get to the gym i will go on the wii fit and skip too


----------



## vikki75

just come to tell you i got my AF yay i can go for my baseline now on thursday yay xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thats fantastic hun     

Im off for my scan today coz the car started   Then its 2 injections tonite   I have only just remembered about it agggh never had that one before so dont know if it will sting


----------



## vikki75

sal good luck with scan xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Anyone else have a pm from katieD ?     So i think im gonna have to  
but saying that the scan went well and had to take freya and they all loved her   Dont really like taking her coz i dont think its very fair on the women there


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
i have a scan tomorrow afternon to see if my womb is getting nice and thick,


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck tomorrow Veng!!!! xxx


----------



## vikki75

im gonna miss katie   i cant believe it !!!  
veng good luck sweetie xxx  
hows everyone?


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng good luck hun


----------



## veng

I'm so excited and nervous  
i start my gel tonight thats instead of pessaries ,they defrost my day one embryo's which i have 4 Thursday ,i call them Friday afternoon to see how many make it then they defrost my 2 embryo's that are day 2 Friday ,and i call sat morning to see how many total i have to see if we can make it to Monday ,so my transfer should be sat or Monday


----------



## babylove

i  cant believe it about katie   ..thats soo unfair ..scared of saying anything now in case i get told off too as am in same clinic...boo hoo!!!! thats typical though..just after i found a buddy frm same clinic they go and cancel her treatment!


----------



## veng

did i miss something whats happened to Katie


----------



## angel_lass

Hi Veng


----------



## veng

hi A-L nice to see you over here


----------



## veng

well up date they defrosted my 4 frosties yesterday and only 1 made it and  today defrosted my 2 frosties and both made it so we got a call this morning and i had ET at 10.30 this morning i have 2 top grade embryo's in please stay with me little ones


----------



## vikki75

veng congrats on being pupo hun x     
me im feeling really ill sick as a dog   think its the progynova 
hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## veng

thanks vic the nurse asked me if those tables made me sick as they can make you feel sick.i hope you feel better soon


----------



## veng

morning ladys
i have a confession i tested this morning and it is a realy faint     i think i will test again tomorrow


----------



## toastandmarmite

Hello to everyone - I'm new to all this so please bear with me as I may not understand a lot of the abbreviations, acronyms etc.  We have just been offered a donor at Bourn Hall.  It's all SOOO exciting!!


----------



## angel_lass

Veng -  Great news honey. Im praying that they stick


----------



## Clare the minx

Well not been on for a while but I had my e/c yesturday and the GA made me very ill!I was breing sick and passing out so wasen't fun!Anyway they managed to get 25 eggs from 34 follicles and I kept 13 and my recipient got 12.Had phone call this morning and out of the 13 eggs I kept only 4 have fertilised 
So am feeling rather upset about it at the moment as in my mind I was expecting at least 7 to fertilise.Out of the eggs I kept-3 were immature,1 was abnormal and 6 just didn't fertilise and there unsure why.I was hoping to go to blasto but they have got me in for a tranfer tomorrow which means my OTD will be FRIDAY 13TH MARCH and 13 is definatley looking like an unlucky number for me!Am in for e/t at 10a.m tomorrow so at the moment I'm just trying to stay positive that it will work.
I had to d/r for longer as I was waiting for my recipient to have a bleed infact I was d/r after 11 days but had to carry on with the suprecur for 5 weeks altogether due to recipient and am now wondering if that was a reason why alot of them didn't fertilise!Just feel so disappointed and have to keep saying to myself at least I've got 4 and it only takes one to stick.So please keep your fingers crossed for me and send me sticking vibes.
Thanks Clare xx


----------



## watn1

Just popping in to say Good Luck to you all in our cycle's    

Clare - I had exactly the same amount of eggs as you, But I got 12 and receiptant 13 & too ended up with 4 in the end... And look at me.. Keep positive hun.x


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Got some brilliant news yesterday!! i can start my egg share.......on monday!!!!! so excited but very scared! got an appointment on friday where they are going to go through everything and give me the drugs. Then first injection on monday and then hopefully egg collection before easter!!! anyone else out there starting at the same time?? would love a cycle buddy.


----------



## vikki75

moocat gr8 news sweetie wishing you all the best an a


----------



## jo3711

Hi Everyone

I am new to this link. Hope you girls don't mind me butting in out of no where  

YAY, I just got the call to say I have been matched today. Will be getting a call with treatment dates towards the end of this week......so hopefully - moocat, we might be going through this at around about the same time. Am so glad that there are going to be some dates in place. It feels like it has taken forever to get to this stage and I can't wait to start.

Tiggs


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Having a bit of a rollercoaster ride at the moment!! All went fine with egg collection (16 eggs - 8 each!!) and all 8 of my eggs fertilised!! woo hoo!! unfortunately the next day i got a phonecall to say that only 1 had gone on to divide   . They suggested that i have early egg transfer, so yesterday we raced down to the clinic to have our only surviving embryo transferred. Feeling a bit down about it at first. But the doctor and embryologist were great and explained that there was no reason for the other 7 not dividing and it really was just one of those things. The remaining embryo was good quality (only 2 cells!!) and they felt thats its best chance of survival was back in its natural environment. The actual transfer was fine, but the bloating and cramps from those awlful pessaries is dreadful!!! feeling much more positive this morning, hoping     our wee little one hangs on in there. Test date is 23/04/09 - wish me luck!! i'll let you all know how things go. 

Hope the rest of you guys are all ok, sending you loads of baby dust  

Moocat


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just to let you all know i tested this morning and got a BFN. We are both devastated but i guess it just wasn't our time. Good luck to all, i am sure you will hear from me again once i start on the IVF rollercoaster again

Babydust to you all



Moocat


----------



## watn1

MooCat -   I am so sorry sweetie   xx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat   so sorry it's not worked, big hugs


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

And a big thanks for all your messages of support following my last IVF attempt. 

Got some good news today, we have got the go ahead to start our next IVF egg share attempt. I start DR on 22nd July, with egg collection hopefully on 17th August. Which is two days after my DH birthday and two days before my brithday, so that must be a good omen!! really excited, can't wait to start now!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats fab news hun! Good luck!

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1

Thats great news Moocat! Onwards & Upwards.   

Good Luck and I hope you get that awaited BFP.xx


----------



## veng

good luck moocat  my birthday is 17th so i will be sending good luck vibes for you


----------



## beachgirl

Just wondered if one of you lovely ladies could help with this x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198570.0


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

I have been accepted for egg sharing at Woking. I am starting 10th August after so many years of trying and getting no where am feeling really excited and a little nervous! Anyone else cycling in August?
Olive22 X


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Olive

Welcome to egg share!!!

I am not cycling in August, but have done egg share twice, so ask anything you like!!

Good luck with your cycle!
Natalie xxx


----------



## moocat

Welcome olive!

I have just started my 2nd egg share, due for egg collection/transfer week of 17th August. Lots of us on here to offer you support and advice. So feel free to ask any quesions. 

Wishing you lots of luck 

x x x


----------



## cao

Hi!
Can I join you? Haven't posted for ages as not sure where I belonged really, been having time out after our last attempt. Started down reg Monday 20th and going for baseline scan tomorrow so hoping to start stims asap. Managed to convince myself in last few days that I've got cysts or something so I won't be able to start (been waiting for summer hols to do this tx), been having accu and listening to my hypno cd but i think it would be best if I could just be knocked out for the whole process! 

Lots of luck to everyone especially Olive22 and moocat with your cycles  

cao


----------



## Pinktink

Hi!

Can I join too please? I'm egg-sharing and started taking the pill three days ago, going to my clinic on Friday for injection training and to get our timetable of treatment. This is my first treatment and am so so excited   xxx


----------



## cao

Yay there's more people! I was thinking of joining the July/August cyclers but it seemed so busy I thought I'd never keep up unless I stayed glued to the lap top!

Pinktink- Are they your dogs? They are so cute?


----------



## Pinktink

Hiiii  

Yes they are, they're called Georgie and Ringo, they are very very cute but also very naughty! 

I've just joined the august/september cyclers xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

Great to have more people here  

Thanks for welcome Ntalie & moocat   I have treatment plan next Tue so will get dates and things then. I just have to do the green form, any advice for that?

Pinktink - welcome to you aswell, we should be cycling quite close together! Love your puppies they are so cute. We got a cocker spanniel in March and she is cute but naughty  

Cao - welcome to you aswell, stimming wow. how was dr?

Hope everyone had a great weekend 
Olive22 XX


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Olive22 


Have you started taking the pill yet? We're getting our treatment plan on Friday - very excited! 

Which one was the green form? Is that the one where you talk about yourself as a donor? Filled them all out a while ago so can't remember which is which!

xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls thought i`d pop in an send you all loads of luck with your tx`s


----------



## Skybreeze

Wow its got bizy here!!!   

Moocat!! I have been thinking of you lately as I knew you were starting again! Good luck with EC!

Cao... Welcome hun.. Good luck with your baseline scan! 

Pinktink... Welcome to you as well!!! Good luck with your treatment plan on Friday!! 

Olive... I have 2 cocker spaniels!   And yes they are MAD!   But wouldnt change them! 

I am so glad there are more ladies here!!! I can post again! I was planning another cycle in October, but not feel strong enough yet. So we are waiting uptil 2010 now.   

Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

pinktick - Im not taking the pill? I am going to start dr on 10th August. I have treatment plan tomorrow. Yeah the green form is the donor info form where you write about yourself, its quite hard

skybreeze - I love my spanniel so much, wish we got another one now. She is very bright and loving. Sending you lots of   

Cao - how was baseline scan? hope it went well

 to all other ladies XX


----------



## Pinktink

Olive - oh right, I have to take the pill (dianette) for a few weeks. Am on day 4. 

I filled in the form quite a while ago, just put lots of info about myself that I thought any children might want to know about, had loads on it from what hand I write with, to what music I like, what my personality is like etc xxx


----------



## cao

Hi, Thanks for the welcomes  

Pinktink- Not long til you start then? Are you injecting for down reg? Your dogs names are fab.
Olive22- Yep Green form is the donor one, still need to do mine but also finding it hard thinking about what to write! Down reg has been fine, I have the nasal spray which gives me headaches but apart from that all ok. My emotions are all over the place but I think most of that is down to doing all this again and also because I'm that kind of person! Hopeyour planning meeting goes well on Fri. Thanks for asking about baseline scan.
Moocat- Where are you up to at the mo with the tx if ec is planned for 17th Aug? Hope all goes well for you this time.  
Skybreeze- Thanks for the welcome. So sorry about your mc   I think you are right to take as much time as you need before you start again. I know I really wanted to just have another go straight away but knew it wasn't right for me and dp, was also difficult with work. Lots of luck for when you do go again. 
Vikki- Thanks for the welcome and congratulations on the twins.

Baseline sacn was fine (thank goodness no cysts or anything like I had been worrying about!) but my recipient wasn't ready for scan so she's going in tomorrow. Picked up all my drugs but need to wait for call to say she is good to go then I can start jabbing tomorrow (hopefully!) If not I guess I just have to wait a bit longer. Last time my recipient was ready when I was. Had a little  
practise getting all the injection ready today though as I wanted to make sure I hadn't forgotten what to do!

Hope everyone has good eve


----------



## MD

Hello fellow egg sharers!

Please can i join? I have spent months lerking in the background but now that i have my treatment details i feel like i can finally post and have become a posting fanatic!!

Pinktink - Hello i have already spoken to you on the cycle buddies page. Do you start D/R as soon as you have finished pill then? Have all your drugs arrived?

Olive - Not long for you to start D/R. Are you on long protocal? I have finshed filling in my green form tonight and also found it very hard!!

Cao - I see you have already started treatment. Woohoo!! So exciting. Loads of luck 

Moocat - sorry that your last tx did not work out. sending you loads of   for this cycle.

Skybreeze -   so sorry to read of you M/C.   Good luck for your treatment in 2010.

I will hopefully start D/R on CD21. This is my first go at IVF, i found out that i have secondary infertility at the start of the year after experiencing an ectopic. I had no problems conceiving my beautiful DD in 2004 however she sadly died aged 2 and half of meningitis. I miss my bubs everyday  she was my life and i have not only found it hard being without her everyday but have also found it heartbreaking that i have lost my motherly role. I feel so at home on FF as all us ladies want the same thing. Can't wait to share experiences and make friends with you all.  

MDandy xxxx


----------



## olive22

Mdandy - firstly welcome  , sorry to hear about your dd, how awful for you.  I think you are amazing to try again and really hope this cycle works for you   

Im off to walk puppy before app at Woking! xxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

MDandy- So sorry about your little girl  . Wishing you lots of   for your cycle.

Olive22- How did your appointment go today?

Hi to everyone else 

Got phone call today and can start the injections tonight, argh! 

Hope everyone has had a good day, enjoy your eves.

cao


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone, lovely to have some company on here!!!

Hey skybreeze isn't it lovely to see some more fellow egg sharers on here!! its been a bit lonely for a while and i expect you were getting bored of just having me wittering on!! lol!!     Hope you are OK hun, i think 2010 is going to be your year xx

Cao thanks for the good luck message and great news   that you can start your injection tonight!! how exciting! 

Welcome pinktink good luck with your injection training. Your soon get use to them. I think you possibly have the cutest doggies in the world.

Olive hope everything is good with you, your be DR before you know it hunny

hey vikki75 lovely of you to pop in and say hi. Your twin bump is looking lush x

So sorry mdandy to hear about your loss     . Your going to have an extra special angel   watching over your treatment and sending you lots of baby dust xx Your certainly make lots of new friends on here, everyone is great and full of advice. 

I am still DR, baseline scan on 5th August. Been feeling a bit down for the last couple of days as i pulled my neck and have been in agony - just what i needed!! hopefully it will start getting better soon.

Lots of love and babydust to you all


----------



## watn1

[fly]      [/fly]

Hi ladies..

Just wanted to pop by and wish you all good luck with your cycles. It's so nice to have support from others going through exactly the same thing, I think i'd of gone mental without all the E/S girls I cycled with.

For the lady asking about the green form take a look in the donor boards, There is a really good post about "What you would ask your donor" I used it and found it a great help writing my forms.

Lot's of luck to you all.xxx 

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## olive22

Hi everyone
Cao thatsb fab   injecting tonight!

Moocat - sorry you've had a rough few days, hope your neck gets better soon  Im sure has loved you wittering  

hi to you other ladies, hope your all ok  

I had app today and went really well, put neelde in my tummy and it was fine! (think the fat helped   ) Got written plan with lovely highlighted colours for different things and got my needles, drugs and sharp box. Im ready for the off now, just wish I could start now! Start 10th August and all going to plan will have et 9th September   Feeling so excited now   
xxx


----------



## Zarah

Hi girls...
I hope you don't mind me popping in.. I am going to be an egg sharer. I started D/R injections on 17th July, so been jabbing for 12 days!!

I would like abit of advice on the green form please (the 1 for any donor conceived child) I am finding it so difficult to fill in, especially the goodwill message section... I haven't got a clue what to write I'm not very good at that kind of thing.. do any of you have any advice?? I would be very greatful  

Thanks xx


----------



## MD

Hey Ladies,

Hope your all keeping OK. Thank you for the lovely welcoming xxxxx

Zarah -   i also filled that form in this week. I had been putting it off! What did help was that DH ended up sitting down with me to do it, it was so much better bouncing my ideas off someone. It was so daunting when i was trying to fill it in on my own. 

Olive - Glad your appointment went well. So do you actually have to inject yourself in injection training eeek!!!

Watn1 - thanks for your good wishes.

Moocat - Hope your neck gets better soon. How long will you be DRing for? Don't even know if the clinic gives you this information, i have just been told that i start D/R on CD21.

Cao - So does that mean you have started stimming. OOOH how exciting!

I am waiting for AF to start this weekend and i usually have AF pains a week b4 i'm due but nothing. I just know that i will be late. I hae never wanted AF to come on time this much!!!

Hi to anyone i have missed

MDandy xxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Morning everyone!

Moocat- Sorry about your neck, hope it starts to feel better soon. Have you tried one of those hot patches on it or cold one? DP hurt his back and I got him cold ones from Boots think they were called freeze something (in blue box) and this seemed to help. Not long til your baseline scan  now 
Olive- Great news about your appointment. It is quite exciting getting all the bits isn't it. My clinic where given these nice paper bags this time from a medical company (they used to just have normal plastic ones) so I looked like I'd been shopping in some nice boutique! The time will fly by to the 10th I'm sure  
Zarah- Hi and welcome. I need to do my green form, not sure what to write yet but am going to check out what watn1 suggested (sorry that's not really very helpful is it  ) If I make a start and get some great ideas I'll let you know. Lots of luck for this cycle  
MDandy- Yes started stimms yesterday. Needle seemed to sting a bit more than I remember from last time but nothing I couldn't cope with   (Makes me sound quite tough doesn't it!! When really I'm not at all but it's amazing what you'll end up doing to have a baby isn't it.) Is always the way with AF isn't it, when you don't want it it's there and when you do it's not! Hope it turns up soon. Not long til you start now too 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a good day. I'm off for lunch with a friend which will be nice. Haven't seen her for awhile so will be good to catch up.
cao


----------



## Skybreeze

Morning Ladies

Moocat!! lol hun, It did get a bit lonely over here! So glad we have company finally!! Good luck with your cycle. Hope your neck feel better soon. 

MDandy... Hope AF isnt late!! Just shout and I will do a little AF dance for you.  

Zarah... Welcome!!! Good luck with your cycle! I must admit I didnt know what to right either on my first 'goodwill' message... I just wrote a message to the child... I am sure some of the ladies will help its been a while since I wrote my 2 now. 

Olive... Yey!!! Well done you, I always found injecting in my belly was better.... Much more padding!   Good luck with your first one, EC will come round REALLY quick!

Ceo.. Weldone on stimming... Wat are you on hun?? Menopur? Whats the dose?

Well all you ladies cycling so soon makes me want to start again!!! But I know if I did it wouldnt be right just yet. I got my clearblue monitor so giving that ago until next year, I just hope a natural miracle happens. 

Love to you all
Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Skybreeze   for the ttc using the monitor, miracles do happen don't they so you just never know. I'm on menopur 150 ius.

Had a nightmare yesterday with my injections, irst of all practically threw the syringe with medicine in it across the kitchen work top as it fell out of my hand, then when I swapped over needles to put in the one you jab yourself with I tried to get the first bubble up and nothing was happening syringe was stuck. Had a mini panic emptied contents into new syringe (using a different big needle) still wouldn't come up so swapped injection needles and then it finally moved. Haven't been overly impressed with the yellow needles this time, bent one just by taking off cap and then this one yesterday that obviously didn't have a hole in it. Ended up in bed in tears. I think sometimes the enormity of it all just overwhelms me and I had been so positive up until now. I have my first scan for stimms on Sat too to see how follies are developing and I think I'm worrying about that too, that we have enough to share that they are growing at the right rate etc. Anyway listened to hypno cd had a cuddle from dp and they seemed to help a bit. Have been a bit of an emotional wreck over past few days. Went to see War Horse at theatre yesterday and cried all the way through the second half, even at the happy ending! 
Anyway, enough rambling. How is everyone? 

Olive- Are you having your treatment plan today. I'm sure someone was having an appointmnet of Friday  My brain has really gone to mush!

Moocat hope your neck is feeling better.

MDandy Hope AF appeared.

Zarah Hope you got on ok with green form?

Pinktink How are you? 

Hello to anyone I missed


----------



## cao

Sorry just read back and I think it's Pinktink with the appointment today (I thought Olive had only just had hers!) 

Pinktink Hope it went well today  

Olive Sorry! Hope you are ok?

A very   cao!


----------



## moocat

Thank god its friday!!!!

Skybreeze yes its lovely to have a few more friends (not that it wasn't lovely just chating with you!!). Good luck with the clearblue monitor (much more fun than this IVF malarkey!!), i'll be keep my fingers crossed for you hun xx

Cao we all have moments like that!! perfectly normal and nothing to worry about! IVF is soooooooo stressful. I ve been such a miserable cow this week, my poor DH.

Mdandy hope your ok. Been DR for 10 days now. Generally you DR for 2 weeks then have a baseline scan. Your clinic should give you a timetable with scan dates etc, if the don't ask them for one hun.

Hi pinktink, olive, zarah (and anyone i ve missed) hope you are all ok.

Things with me are good. My neck is so much better (thanks cao for the heat patch tip - worked a treat!!). Still DR and have started my AF, next stop scan then stimms - woo hoo!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


----------



## cao

Hi! 

Hope evryone is having good weekends?

Moocat- Glad your neck is feeling better. Not long now until your baseline scan.  

I had my first stimms scan today. I have 12 follies on one side and 9 on the other and my lining is 6.9. The sonographer didn't measure them as she said it was too early and she just wanted to know how many. I'm sure last time they began measuring them (but it was a different sonographer.) Some looked very small but when I asked the nurse she said everything was 'normal for me'. Argh! Thought I would stop worrying after scan but i guess you don't do you. Just   that they grow big and strong and have eggs inside of them. Have next scan on Monday.

Am off for a nap, been up since 5am so I could get the train into London. 

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.


----------



## Skybreeze

Cao... Thats fab news hun!! What clinic are you sharing at?? 
At my first scan they didnt measure them at all just said it was fine. I ended up with 16 eggs from 14 follies.  

Moocat... Glad your neck feels better. 

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

*Cao*.. Just seen your at the Lister!! Me too!  I love them compared to my old clinic!


----------



## MD

Afternoon!!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Cao- Sorry bout your needle nightmare but great news on the follies!!! Keep those eggies cooking, Hope everything goes OK tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Moocat - You shouldn't be d/ring for much longer now then! Hope your scan goes OK.

Sky - Go for it with the natural BFP!!! Got my fingers crossed for you! xxx

I think im coming down with something got a dry cough and a sore throat, i suppose its best that i get it now than instead of middle of TX!! Its just that am going to ladies day at Brighton race course on Thurs and i wanted to be on top form as prob gonna be my last day out with friends for a while!!!

AF arrived today tho woohoo!  

Pinktink and Olive hope you are both OK.

MDandy xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

Cao - hope everything goes well tomorrow    

Sky - hope you get a natural bfp    

Mdandy - sorry your feeling ill but as you say at least it will be before tx. Enjoy your ladies day, sounds fab

moocat - hows dr going? When do you have scan? 

Hi to you other ladies

I am ok, trying really hard to drink 2 litres a day and finding it hard!!! Not long till I start now and can't wait xxx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone  

MDandy- Thanks for asking after me. Hope you feel better soon   Like you say though it is better to get something now then when you start tx. Last time I had ICSI I ended up with tonsilitus and a sickness bug within the space of a week, was horrible. Hope you feel better for Thursday. Am jsut down the road from Brighton and go there lots, would happily move there. Have a lovely day  on Thursday 

Skybreeze- Thank you! Yep am at the Lister   They are very good. Was a nightmare getting out of London today though, ended up having to go on the underground which i don't normally have to do and it took twice as long, still it will be so worth it in the end. Would happily walk on hot coals if they told me I'd get a bfp   Last time I got 18 eggs but can't remember how many follies that was from or what they were like at this stage. 

Olive22- Thank you for the   Know what you mean about the 2 litres of water. Found it hard before we actually started the tx but have got used to it now. I find keep bottles with me all day helps   (Also need a loo with me all day too though  )

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all ok? My appoitmnet went ok. My lining is 8.something which the sonographer said was good. I know it needs to be around 10 but is getting fatter and has time to grow that bit more. My follies are ok. Have a few around the 10,11,12,13 mm mark but it seemed like quite a few more where only about 5,6,7mm. Am just worried that the bigger ones will keep on growing and take all the menopur and the smaller ones won't catch up. I guess I have only had 6 injections (haven't had my 7th yet today) I think it does just add to pressure when I know I need to get at least 8 to be able to share and I would love to have and be able to give more than 4 to my recipient. Anyway noone seemed concerned at this stage so i guess I just have to stary  . Am eating soooo much protein to help the eggies grow and am off to accupuncture later so hopefully that will help too. Anyway enough of my ramblings. Am back to the Lister on Wed for another scan and bloods, just waiting for the call to find out if my menopur is the same tonight.

Have a lovely evening everyone.


----------



## cao

Hi, how is everyone?

Moocat -how did baseline scan go? 

Olive- Not long to go now? 

Skybreeze- How is the ttc au natural going?   Hope you are ok  

MDandy- How was Thursday? Hope you had fun. 

Pinktink- How are you?  

Well after a few argh! moments, my ec is booked for Monday. Just   we get enough good quality eggs for recipient and me. Been going to acupuncture, drinking lots of water, eating lots of protein, getting lots of sleep, trying to think lots of positive thoughts and listening to hypno cd, tink that's about all i can do  

Hope you are all ok. Have lovely weekends, anyone got any plans?
cao


----------



## moocat

Hi lovely ladies

cao good luck for egg collection.Will keep my fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs for you and your recipent xx

Hellp Olive, skybreeze, mdandy, pinktink and anyone else i ve missed! hope you ladies are all ok

Things with me are good. Baseline scan on weds went ok. Ovaries quiet and lining thin. Starting stimms today (just about to injected!!). Looking like i might end up having egg collection on my birthday!! hoping thats a good omen. My neck is much, much better now. Working nights at the moment and missing all this lovely sunshine - just not fair!

hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck with EC cao!!! 

Moocat.. Glad the baseline went ok. Its got to be a good omen!! Good luck

Well ladies I have my follow up at the Lister on Tuesday, not looking forward to it at all. Just need it out the way now!

Hi to everyone
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hello  

Moocat- Thanks for the good luck msg. Glad your baseline sacn went well. How is stimming going? Ec on your birthday has to be a good omen   Glad your neck is feeling much better.

Skybreeze- Hope Tuesday goes ok  . I felt really weird and emotional going back to Lister for first time after my mc so i really do feel for you . Thank you too for your good luck message.

I'm enjoying my drug free day though do keep thinking I've forgotten to do something . Not too worried about the actual ec tomorrow I think it helps that I know what to expect this time, its just the finding out how many eggs bit that makes me a little .

Lots of   to all,

cao


----------



## MD

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all OK and have had good weekends.

*Cao* - Loads and loads of luck for e/c tomorrow.  that you get loads of eggies. Thursday was good yes, thanks for asking - I didn't win any money but had loads of fun and got a little bit tipsy. Well TBH i was a lot more than tipsy but it was my last night drinking.

*Sky * -  I hope your follow up goes OK tomo. As soon as you have got this app out of the way you can concentrate on ttc naturally. xxxxx

*Olive* - I think you start your injections tomorrow but i might be wrong. If so hope your 1st one goes OK, let us know how it goes.

*Moocat* - Hows the stimming going? Whens your first scan? I agree with the girls EC on your Bday must be a good omen!!!

*Pinktink* - Hope you are ok!!!

Hello to anyone that i have missed.

My drugs arrived yesterday. There is so much to take in!!! Not quite sure what to do with it all yet but im sure they will explain to me at injection training. Some of them look like they need to be mixed

I have also been doing a bit of worrying this weekend about SET. Me and DH decided that we were definitely going for 1 but the closer we become to TX the more panicing im doing!!!

Also im worrying that i have not told work about IVF and not booked anytime off or anything. Should i take some time off when i know when EC and ET is??

Speak soon,

MDandy xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Mdandy - yes I starting injecting tomorrow and feel so excited that I am trying something after many years of standing still    I have my first drugs and clinic take you through each stage as you get there as you will need to go for scans. I have told my work and I have booked 2 weeks off for week before planned ec and week of et. This is purely as clinic is 2 hour drive away and I dont want to stress myself out trying to get time off work, get there and drive back. If ec or et changes I am planning on getting gp to sign me off. For me this is really my only shot due to finances so want to maximise it as much as I can. I think if you consider distance of clinic from work and how flexible they are then make a decision from there. I know what you mean about set my clinic have told me that is what they advice buy at the moment I am so desperate I would be pleased with anybaby be that twins or triplets. I am going to ask for 2 transfer and see at the time. My clinic said they will also advise depending on quality of embryos. I would take things 1 day at a time and be led by your clinic.          for you

Cao - Sending you lots of       and      for lots of nice eggies

Sky - I feel for you and really hope tomorrow goes as well as it can for you  

Moocat - hows stimming going? I agree aswell great omen lots of     for you 

Hi to you other ladies
Im ok ta, feeling really excited about tomorrow. Hope everyone has had a good weekend and is well XXX


----------



## MD

Just popping on to see if there is any news from Cao. Hope it went OK XXXX

Olive have you injected yet??

MDandy


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Just a quick one as left the house at 5am and only got home about an hour ago, am shattered!

Olive- Hope your first stimms injection went well today. Lots of   for you. Thank you for sending   to me.

MDandy- Glad you had good time on Thursday. Thank you for your good luck and for coming on this eve to ask about me, bless you  . Exciting that your drugs have arrived. Lots of   for your tx. I'm a teacher so couldn't really take time off, just went out for appointments which was a bit difficult and meant I was basically gone all morning as it's a 3hr+ round trip to my clinic but all jobs are different and I know other people on here have had some v understanding bosses and could work quite flexibly. Try not to worry too much at the moment about making a decision on SET, like Olive said so much depends on quality of embryos/whether you go to blasto or not so you can save that worry until that bit of the treatment comes  

Skybreeze- Lots of   and   for you and dh for tomorrow.

We got 15 eggs today so 8 for me and 7 for my recipient. Know I should be really happy and I am so grateful for getting enough it's just last time I got 18 so me and recip got 9 each and I just feel a bit bad really as I've only got one less than last time but my recipient has got 2 less. Just hope they are really good quality ones for us both, I've tried really hard to make them top quality and done everthing I possibly could- protein, accu, water, vits, ivf cd, rest. Anyway enough ramblings, am off to my bed in a bit as feel shattered.


----------



## olive22

Mdandy - yea I have injected, did it at 7pm and it was fine   It stung a little but nothing really. Im just so pleased to be starting   Thank you for asking thats so sweet of you  

Cao - That is long day   I think that is a great amount of eggs, well done. You should be pleased with yourself, you have done an amazing thing and given the other lady a chance she never would have had without you   

Hi to everyone   xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Cao... Well done on your 15 eggs!!! Thats a great amount, dont be too sad, your recipient will be over the moon!! Hope the fertiliastion went well!!

xxxx


----------



## cao

Hi  

Olive- How is stimming going? When's your first scan? Hope all's going well 

Moocat-How about your stimming? Hope things are going as they should be  

MDandy- Hi, how's everthing going with you? 

Skybreeze- How did the follow up go on Tuesday? Hope all your questions were answered. Are they going to change anything for next time? 

I had et today. Out of 15 eggs (7 for recipient, 8 for me) 7 out of my 8 were ok to inject and  fertilised. Was a little gutted on Tuesday and had a good  but felt much better afterwards. Last time we had more embies and took them to blasts and I guess I was just worried that last time we did all that and got bfp only for there to be no heatbeat and thought this time I needed to do even more but I know it really doesn't work like that. Anyway we have an 8 cell and a 6 cell hopefully doing there thing right now  I best go as am shattered only got 2hours sleep last night.

Lots of  to everyone


----------



## MD

Hey Ladies

 Congrats  *Cao* on being PUPO! Stay positive in you 2ww hun. Loads of sticky vibes coming your way 

Will pop back to see how everyone else is doing later.

MD xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Cao... Yey CONGRTS on being PUPO!!! I hope the next few days go quickly!!! 

My follow up went ok, thanks for asking. I see Jaya, she was Lovely. Nothing was really said. There are no tests they can do apart from immune testing now but she didnt think it was a issue at the monent. Nothing is going to change, as I responded well to the drugs and was ready for EC in 9 days. No issue with my eggs/embies/blast. As I got pregnant and made it to 10+ week she said there was nothing to worry about. We had a heartbeat a 6+4 but it had stop at 10weeks. So we just have to try again, was planning to start the pill with AF next week but I want to give it a rest, losing the baby has taken alot of of me and hubby. So going to call them in January to get started. 

Hi everyone!

Natalie xxx


----------



## moocat

Hi lovely ladies

Just a quick post to let you all know how my scan went on friday. Scan should 6 good size follicles on right and 4 on the left, with about 5 smaller ones which will hopefully grow over the next few days. Next scan is booked for tomorrow and then egg collection either wednesday (my birthday!!) or friday.

Skybreeze good to hear your follow up went well hun. All sounds really positive hun, and i am sure 2010 will be your year xx

Cao congratulations on your 15 eggs!! hope everything is going ok

xxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Skybreeze- Glad your follow up was ok  Like you said I don't think they like to change anything unless there's a specific reason, my tx have both been the same at Lister. I think if you are thinking your not ready and it's best to wait awhile then you are definately doing the right thing. It takes a lot of healing time to get over mc. Sending you lots of 

Moocat- Sounds like thinsg are going well with you. Well done on the follies, lots of time for the other 5 to catch up too. Good luck for Wed or Friday. And an early Happy Birthday for Wed!

Am now 3 days down and 11 to go! Have just been lazing around for 3 days so need to get out of the house tomorrow before I go mad 

Hi to all  hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone!

Just to let you all know that i had another scan today which showed lots of lovely big follicles (5 on the left, 8 on the right and about 5 other smaller ones). We are all set for egg collection on wednesday - which is my birthday!! hopefully it will be a good omen. Will let you know how i get on. Fingers crossed for a bumper crop for me and my recipent!

x x x


----------



## MD

Hi All,

Moocat - Great news about your scan hope EC goes well sending you loads and loads      . Will pop on here to see how you get on. Oh and just incase i forget   for Wednesday. xxxx

Cao - 4 days down 10 to go!!   Hope you are feeling OK!

Sky - Glad your follow up went OK. Stay strong, i am sure you will know in your heart when it is time for you to start trying again.     PS - After my DD died i was convinced for the first few months after her death that i would never try for more children. I didnt want there ever to be a chance of experiencing more pain. As time went on the great memories of spending time and having fun with her shone through and i soon realised that i had to be a mummy again because those amazing times I shared with her out weighs the hurt that i feel now. xxx

Olive - Hows the D/R going. Are you feeling any different??

Oooohhh girlies am so excited start injecting this weekend!!!!! Am going for the injection training on Thursday. Keep trying to tell myself dont get too excited this prob will not work first time but then i think stop being negative this could happen first time    

Hi to anyone i have missed.

MDandy xx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Moocat- Sending you lots of   for ec tomorrow  and 

MDandy- How exciting, starting your injections at weekend. Stats say it has to happen to someone first time so why not you?   I did get pg with my first go but sadly it wasn't meant to be so it definately does happen  Sending you lots of 

I'm driving myself insane symptom spotting and one minute can't wait to test and the next so scared of the result, I think that's the problem when you want something so much isn't it. Anyway hope you are all ok


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just a quick post to let you all know how i got on today. Managed to get 12 eggs! got 16 last time so a little disappointed. Just have to keep my fingers crossed now that they all fertilise. If all goes to plan then hopefully we will have egg transfer on saturday.

Thanks to everyone for my birthday wishes (I can think of better ways of spending my birthday!) anyway off now to sit in the garden and enjoy the sunshine (and the rest of my birthday!), having a bit of a barbeque later.

Hope you all well
xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Yey moocat!! 12 lovely eggies!!!     Have a lovely rest and enjoy the rest of your birthday!

Cao.... Thinking of you, I hate the 2ww!! Done it 3 times now and it ges worse, not looking forward to my next one! When are you testing hun??

Dandy... Thank you for your kind words.    

Natalie xxxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Moocat- Well done on your eggies! It's hard not to be disappointed isn't it, I think that's the problem with doing something more than once you can't help but compare. It's all about the quality though and 12 is fab  Sending lots of   for the fert. Enjoy your bbq!

Skybreeze- How are you?   I'm definately going insane! I just have the upmost admiration for anyone doing this I've seen people on here on their tenth go and I just think how do you fnd the strength (and of course the cash!) to keep on going? But then when I think about the alternative how can you stop? My otd is Monday   if of course I haven't been carted off to a place with padded walls by then 

MDandy- Only 3 more sleeps to go for you


----------



## Skybreeze

Cao... Just seen you diary.. and I had sore boobs only at night when I was pregnant!!! Ekkk, I have such a good feeling about you! 
I am ok thank you, Stopping isnt a option!! Try try again!!! But I am hoping its 4th time lucky for me, so ready to hold my baby now. 

Well, I should go to the gym tonight but I have hurt my wriste.... Dont know how but I have... Good news AF started on Saturday after I didnt ovulate that cycle. So I have started my CBM. YEY! Bring on the BMS! lol!

Natalie xxx


----------



## MD

Moocat - well done on the 12 eggs. When is ET are you hoping to go to blast? Happy Birthday again hope you have had a good day.

Cao - Hope the 2ww is going OK    

Olive - How is your TX going so far?

Sky - Hope your OK. Ive just had to look up the meaning of BMS   Still not familiar with abbreviations.

Yep Cao 3 days to go wahoo! This week has dragged so far!

xx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just spoken to the clinic and out of our 6 eggs 4 have fertilised and are showing good progress! they have provisional booked me in for transfer on saturday but they have suggested that i go for blastocyst transfer. Need to ring again tomorrow and they will decide then if we can have blasto transfer or not. If its a yes then it will be on monday afternoon. 

Hope you guys are all ok, will catch up on personals next time xx


----------



## MD

Yey Moocat I'm so pleased for you. Let us know when you do end up going for ET. Sending you loads of


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just to let you all know that we are going for blastocyst transfer on monday at 2pm!! we still have 4 lovely embryos (2x2cells and 2x4cells all grade 1) very excited!! just hope they survive the weekend and continue to grow.

Mdandy - good luck for tomorrow    

Cao - good luck for monday. Lets hope its a lucky day for both us     

Sky - Hello hun!! hope your ok    

xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi

I hope u don't mind me posting on here.... I really would like some advise ...

I'm thinking of having treatment again I have done egg sharing at the lister in 2007 where I was very lucky and had my lovely daughter Emily...

We was told back then that we needed ICSI .. I have spoken to my husband about having treatment again he was not to sure at first but I think he is comming round ask he wanted to come to the appt today.. I think he is worried as I had a few problems in my pregnancy.. My daughter was born 2 months early which was very worrying so I cant understand his worry.

We had our appt at the lister today it was sooooo real being back there and I cant wait to start... When I spoke to the nurse who remembers me from the last TX she said my recipient from my last egg share is on the waiting list again    .. The problem is I really wanted to start my TX in JAN this gives us a few more mths to save. So the nurse said that she would call the recipient and see where she is on the list and ask her if she wants to wait for me to start my TX? It would be nice ( I think ) as they have come from the same donor ( me )  I just hope she wants to wait... The hosp said they would call me this afternoon but I had no phone call and now the weekend is here..

Just wanted to talk to someone about it sorry for popping in 

Julie


----------



## cao

Moocat- Congrtas on getting to blasto stage, I am sure they will continue to do great 

Luckystars- Did you used to post on Lister egg share board? I'm sure you got your bfp just as I started posting on there you had one blsto put back if I remember you correctly? Do they know why your daughter was born early? Is there something they can do this time which could hel prevent that and therefore put your dp's mind at ease? I would imagine that your recip would be quite keen to wait so that any siblings would therefore be genetically the same I gues if she doesn't you just to have to think that that wasn't meant to be and do what is right for you ie waiting until Jan. Lister may not have been able to get hold of the recip today anyway which could be the reason for not ringing back. If not I'm sure they can just match you with someone else, I was quite specific with them about when I wanted to do this tx as I wanted it to be in school hols and there was no problem (infact Alison Taylor even suggested I might want to do it in school hols and that was back in Feb/March time.) Not sure if any of that actually helps or not


----------



## luckystars

CAO.. wow U have a good memory.. Yes I think your right .. The hosp said that there was nothing I did for my daughter arriving early just that she would have been big baby with long legs and I'm Not very big that was all they could say.. I did think that they might not be able to get hold of here or maybe she is thinking about it...

The main reason for starting next year is so that we can save for the ICSI..

Where are u at in Ur TX now??

Julie


----------



## cao

Luckystars- Hopefully they'll give you a ring on Monday, they have always been really good at getting back. Am on 2nd tx last one ended in very long drawn out mc with low hcg levels that were rising, inconclousive scans and finally nearly 3 months later an erpc, I desparately wanted to start again but took along time to get over it all and I found out it so hard working and doing a 3 hour round trip to London all the time that we waited til the summer hols. Am currently on 2ww, testing on Monday. Sending you lots of   for your next go in Jan.


----------



## luckystars

cao

OMG that must have been awful I'm so sorry    Wow 2ww ooh good luck I remember that very well... 3 hour trip that this long we have just moved to West Sussex and it did take a while to get up there Emily was screaming on the train the whole way there and all they way back... she doesn't understand the word sit still bless her..

I hope they ring on Monday as I just need to know in my head when we are going to start with doing all the bloods again I wanted to get the HIV test done at he end of this year so that in JAN things can start going I hope to have started TX by Feb/mar.. Emily will be 2 in Feb so I think that is the right time.

Julie


----------



## *~Nic~*

****GATECRASHING****

JULIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Steve gave in then did he    I knew he would! Loads of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(i just had my 20 week scan ad having another girl!!  )

Nic xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Nic

Yes he has sort of given in we went to the lister on Friday and we are just waiting for a reply from my recipient to see if she wants to wait for us to start as she is on the waiting list. I hope to start FEB if I have my way 

Congrats on the news of you having a girl I'm very happy and pleased for you.... ( at least u don't have to buy all new bits  .... I just really cant wait to start I just hope Steve don't let me down at the last min ....

I will keep u updated take care and keep in touch

Julie xx


----------



## MD

Hello,

*Cao* and *Moocat* just popping on to send you both loads of luck for tomorrow.  

 to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Cao - Good Luck for testing hun.xx


----------



## luckystars

Cao

good luck for 2morrow I will be thinking of you xxx

Julie


----------



## cao

Hi

Moocat- Hope your transfer goes well tomorrow.

MDandy- Hope your stimming going ok. 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for good luck but tested today and bfn. I know what people say but it's a first response and last time even with low hcg and non continuing pg it picked it up, I've also got bad af pains and frankly cannot face any more disappointment. Won't be on for awhile as need to go and lick my wounds again. Wishing you all lots of luck  

cao


----------



## Skybreeze

Cao.... On hun I see you post on cycle buddies, I am very sorry...     Take some time to heal before disciding what to do next sweeite.

Moocat... Good luck with ET today!! I am so please you went for blasts!! 

Julie... Wellcome hun, I am also at the Lister... This will be my 4th IVF, I have had 2 BFN's and 1 BFP but mc at 10 week in June, but I have every faith of it working again!! It will be my second IVF with the lister... I think they are fab. I should be starting around the same time as you next year, thats if I get my @rse in gear!!  Good luck with everything hun.

Hi to everyone..... 
How is everyone getting on?? Got to take my poorly dog to the vets today, her face is all swollen... Might be a bit from some insect! But she is al sorry for herself. Bless... 

Love to all!

Natalie xxx

PS.... *~Nic~*.... Hun thats fab bews about another little girlie!!! I wish I was celebrating like you, as we should be the same now.... Oh well, maybe next year?? Good luck...

Nicole... Your still here then hun!! Bless ya, hope little K arrives ASAP!!


----------



## luckystars

Hi all

Skybreeze I'm sorry that it has not worked in the past I hope next time you will get a BFP .. I went for my appt on Friday and the lister said that they would call my recipient as she is on the waiting list ... The lister has called today and said they have not spoken to her yet??  They said they would call me when they have... I know she might be on holiday or something like that but I just wanted to know if she wanted for me to start next year .. Oh well I will just have to wait 

When next year was u thinking of starting ??

Julie x


----------



## moocat

Hi lovely ladies!!

Just a quick update for me as i am going to get a bit of sleep before my night shift!!

Had ET today and had 2 lovely embryos transferred. Now the dreaded 2ww starts!!!     Test date is 7th Sept (although i thought it was earlier for blasts?)

Hope everyone is well, will catch up on personals on my next visit xx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat    congratulations on being PUPO      for your little embryos snuggling in tight x


----------



## MD

Hi Everyone,

Cao - I am so sorry this has not worked for you         Take some time out, Ill be thinking of you xx

Moocat -     Congrats on being PUPO    Hope the 2ww goes OK!! Sending lots of  

 to Julie, Sky, Nic and Watn1

Olive - Have u started stimms yet?

I started D/R on Sat - no symptoms yet. Am so excited that i have actually started something!!  

MDandy xx


----------



## hope2009

Hello everyone, please may i join you all as i will be starting my first ICSI/egg share in a few
      week's i will be having my day 2 blood done next week an then it all starts from there  i do not
      really have any one 2 talk 2 as my family dose not understand an i think i am starting 2 bore them
      all with baby talk  as they have finished having there family's, an my hubby want talk about it
      because of all the bad luck we seem 2 get , so if there is someone else out there in the      
      same boat i'm here 2 talk.... 


                                                                hayley xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Welcome Hayley.. Fire away any questions you have!! 

It normal for families not to understand... Mine are the same! Your hubby sounds like mine!      
Where are you egg sharing hun?

Moocat!!! Yey PUPO! let the madness begin!!   Good luck sweetie, praying for your BFP! What were you blasts like?? Early, expanded or hatching?? Any frosties?

Dandy... Good luck DR'ing!! Are you injecting or sniffing hun??


Hello everyone!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Hi hayley welcome....

I feel a bit worried when I spoke to Lizzie n Friday she told me that my last recipient is on the list for egg share.... She said that she was going to call her to let her know that I was going to do egg sharing again and would she like to use me.... I thought she would have called me .. When she called yest she said that she has not spoken to her... I'm starting to think maybe she doesn't want me and wants to use someone else If that is the case then I would understand be a bit sad but I understand I just want to know..

Can anyone remind me ... I want to start my drugs in the last few weeks in Jan 2010 so when do I need to get my HIV tests done as I think they have to be 12 weeks apart 

I hope everyone is well 

Julie xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey hun

I wouldnt worry about not hearing anything just yet, as anything could of happened, ie hoilday... No one being hime at the time of the call... ect! I am sure she will want your eggs!  

The HIV you will need 2 done 12 weeks apart... So if you want tx in Jan you need to think about being tested around the end of September then again in December for the results to be ready for january.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Thanks Natalie I just couldn't remember 

Julie xx


----------



## hope2009

Thank you very much ladies, nice 2 know that it's not just my family being like that
                  , as for our hubby's it must just be a man thing lol  .
                  I am having my treatment at Coventry in Warwickshire.



                                                                              hayley xx


----------



## MD

Evening all,

Welcome Hayley this is my first go at icsi/egg share too, so i prob cant give any advice but i can offer loads of support and am hear for a good natter  

Natalie - I am doing injections - Iam starting to bruise now. Is it supposed to sting as you inject the fluid? sorry if this sounds stupid its just that it doesnt hurt when i put needle in just really stings as i push fluid in. Am worried that the D/R is not working aswell cos i haven't got any symptoms!! Sorry for the moan. Anyway how i the BMS going   ?

Julie - I wouldn't worry about not hearing from the clinic about your recip. Maybe recip has to discuss with her DH and make sure she is free to  start in Jan with you. xxx

Moocat - How are you doing so far. Stay positive PUPO lady xx

Hi everyone else.


----------



## hope2009

Hello MDandy, thank you for your reply it would be really nice 2 chat as we are going though
            the same well give a take a few week's   
            i hope every thing goes well for you hun.  



                                                                          hayley xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Dandy.. I had injections for my first 2 cycle, and I perfer it as well.... Mine only stung when I injected into my thigh, but when I changed to my belly there was no feeling.. That might have something to do with the amount of padding there! lol!   You will be fine your'll be feeling lie [email protected] in no time ...      BMS isnt going well at all.... I didnt ovulate last cycle and havent done so far this cycle... Clearblue monitor is still low fertility. Oh well, going to see how this cycle and the next go, if no Ov then I might get something from my GP... As I have always ovulated.. Hence the 'unexplained infertility'!

Hi everyone
Natalie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

I called the lister again today and spoke to Lena I told her that I was waiting for the recipient to get back to me with regards waiting for me to start next year.

she said oh she would ring her right now and call me 2morrow morn?? I hope they will ring back  

I hope everyone is OK 

Julie


----------



## Misspie

Hi All, 

Hope you are all doing dandy, and there are certainly a few pregnancies and babies around here at the mo 

Whats gone on with me.................Well the BIG NEWS..........

I OVULATED       

and and and had a smiley    on the ovulation digital tests!!!!!! WOOOHOOOO WHOOOO a 1st EVER for me. I was so happy saturday, I kept saying all day Saturday "I got a Smiley" LOL 
I'm not sure if it's the Agnus Castusor if its the Acupuncture, but i'm conitnuing with both!!!  

We went for our consultation (the one you pay for) Monday, and all went fine. Except the fact that one lady wasn't there so we have to go back next Wednesday to sign a few more forms for Egg sharing. We have chosen our sperm donor, who was dark, tall, handsome (sorry I thought i was reading a novel) well, he's fairly new to the programme, and has only fathered 2 children so far.  

They are still awaiting the CMV results to be able to match us to a receipiant but the Cystic Fibroid came back clear. It's 6 weeks today, so might give them a buzz shortly and was really hoping they would have been back this week. Officially if I do have a 33 day period this month then she will come tuesday    and we were hoping that that would have been our first attempt in september to have started DR.  

Doesn't look like it now.....as we also mentioned our holidays, and the nurse advised us we may have to cancel our holiday   - Errrrrrrr NOOOOO I don't think so  . She said, that considering how much you pay for treatment, you wouldn't want to ruin your chances by going abroad. Well we have taken thedecision that we may have to postpone due to our holiday and christmas (they are closed) As our holiday is costing just as much as our 1st egg sharing attempt, and it's my 30th birthday while we are there, so we aren't cancelling. we both really want a child so desperatly, but have been trying to get on the programme since Feb and not had a holiday since Dec last year. What with work, we both need a good break to refresh! So if it will have to be left, so be it. but we will check the dates with another lady on Wednesday.  

The problem is they are concerned due to having PCOS, and would want to keep me on a low dose of drugs (hopefully saving us costs), but to stay locally as they don't know how I'm going to react, they want to do extra scans, so to avoid OHSS, which I'm more grateful for! 

Love to everyone else

Speak soon to you all...

Lorna

xxx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Think it might be game over for me. Have had brownish pinkish discharge (TMI just on wiping) for two days now, and this evening its more red. Also so having a few cramps now, i am sure its my AF on its way. Been trying to convince myself its implantation but i think its a bit late as i am day 6 of blastocyst transfer. Trying to stay positive, but its so hard.


----------



## olive22

Hi Moocat - If you go to peer support, during treatment the worse day of my life, the lady had bleeding after what she thought could have been implantation bleeding and she went on to get a  . It shows you can have late implantation bleed, have a look it will give you hope. Remember its not over yet, sending you lots of      and      for you   xx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat    sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone is it ok if i join in here 
I am really considering doing egg share , i think its lovley that you can help someone else with there dream 
can anyone give me some info 
i have emailed a few clinics to see what they say , but havent heard back yet 
how long before you can start treatment 
so many question going round my head  
Hopefully speak soon 
Sweetchilli xxxxxx


----------



## MD

Moocat -   that it is implantation bleeding. Even if it isn't lots of ladies bleed in early pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. Ive got my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of       

Natalie -  have been injecting into my thigh, i will try my belly thanks for the tip  

Olive - How are stims goin?

Hello to everyone else.

What happens if my AF doesnt show? Im on day 10 of dr and she 2 days late.

Oh somebody just posted. Hi Sweetchilli and welcome   It doesnt take to long to get started on an egg share programme - As soon as my doc had referred me to my preferred clinic it took about 3 and half months to get started. The main wait for me was a chromo blood test that takes about 8 weeks to come back. I'll try to answer any questions you may have but i am quite new to this - loads of lovely ladies on here with more knowledge than me tho, that will def b happy to answer any Q's you have. xx

xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

how do you pick what clinic  anybody suggest any i am in northern ireland and there is none here that do egg share


----------



## MD

Sweetchilli - I researched which clinics had the best success rates in my area and then once i found these i checked there website or gave them a call to see if they did egg sharing.

If you go on to the HFEA website, not to sure how to post links - so just google HFEA you can do a search on clinics in your area and compare success rates.

xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Sweetchilli - welcome, I used the hfea website aswell as you can see the success rates and make comparisons. So you will have to travel from Ireland? Good luck

Mdandy - my af was a few days late, they never come when you need them do they! As long as she comes before baseline scan thats fine. Hows you finding jabs?

Moocat - you feeling any better? lots of     and    

Julie - did you get a phone call back?

Hope everyone else is ok

I had first stimming scan yesterday and only got 3 follicles   they have upped my drugs and have another scan tomorrow. On my baseline scan my left ovary was bubbly which they said would indicate a good response  and they would be careful because of ohss, so I think they have been cautious to start and    the increase helps xx


----------



## daisy-may

morning girls, can i join you ??

Im currently waiting for bloods to come back before i can egg share .... looking like starting treatment at the end of october if all goes well ...

looking forward to getting to know you lovely lot

daisy xxx


----------



## hope2009

HELLO daisy 
                                I am very new on here as well only been posting for the last month.
                                I am also currently waiting for my bloods to start egg sharing so we 
                                may be starting at the same time  .
                                this will be my first treatment so cant wait to start  


                                                                    hayley xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Moocat hun, Have you done a test?? I am sute it isnt over yet.... I am praying for you sweetie.   



sweetchilli said:


> Hi everyone is it ok if i join in here
> I am really considering doing egg share , i think its lovley that you can help someone else with there dream
> can anyone give me some info
> i have emailed a few clinics to see what they say , but havent heard back yet
> how long before you can start treatment
> so many question going round my head
> Hopefully speak soon
> Sweetchilli xxxxxx


Info on Egg Sharing can be found here.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0 That will tell you everything about egg sharing.


sweetchilli said:


> how do you pick what clinic  anybody suggest any i am in northern ireland and there is none here that do egg share


I can surgest the Lister in London, but as you are in Ireland... You will have to think about what clinic is easier for you to get to... Here is a list of most of the egg sharing clinic's in England.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0 Take a look through the whole thread. The Lister is the top clinic to egg share at. I chose the lister because of the stats, (second in the country for IVF) and where it was, its very easy for me to get to. Only an hour by train, and a 10 minute walk. 2 hours by car.

Good luck with your dicision.

Olive... Oh hun, I know how that feels, I had 5 follies on my first scan... But the up'd dose did the trick and I ended up with 15 eggs that cycle. Good luck.

Daisy... Welcome along!!

Hi everyone

Natalie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Sweetchilli - welcome the girls are lovely on here nice to have someone to chat to  I did Egg Share in 2007 and had my lovely daughter who will be 2 in Feb she was 8 weeks early. I went with the Lister which is in London.

Moocat - How are u Hun

Olive - No phone call back   I understand that they are busy but I have called twice and give them there due they have called back and when I ask have they spoken with my recipient they say " I will call her right now " and never get an answer.. They told me that she is on the waiting list for egg share so I think i would be a nice idea if I egg shared with her again... even if the called me back and said that they have called and they cant get any answer then at least I know they have tried....

Also don't be to worried about getting 3 follies .. When I did my TX they only started me on a small dose and when I had my 2nd scan I only had a few and that they could see I need more drugs to make me grow more follies so don't worry. Another bit of info that might be a good idea.. at night sit with a warm hot water bottle on Ur tummy it helps them grow!!!!

So lets see if I get a phone call back today mmmm not so sure 

Hello to everyone I have missed  speak soon 

Julie x


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies, feeling very sorry for myself!   

Still bleeding, still dark brown just on wiping (sorry tmi). Spoken to the clinic and they have increased my pessaries to 3 a day and told me to rest. If it gets worse or is no better in a couple of days then i have to go to clinic and start injections. Trying very hard to stay positive, but i have a feeling its probably game over for us


----------



## Skybreeze

No wonder you feeling sorry for yourself hun, its totally understandable, I hope this 'brown' stuff means nothing hun. 
Thinking of you
Natalie xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks everyone for all the info   yous all have been so helpful and i really appreciate it , i have contacted a few places and am waiting on info now whohoooooo !!!!
can i get some of the tests done at the gps or will i have to get them done at the first app  dont want to get them done and they say that they are no good , and have to do tests themselves
how much is the fee to the HFEA ?
Sorry for all the questions lol tryed finding the price but cant 
good luck for everyone thats going through tx at the min fingers and toes crossed for yous all


----------



## vikki75

couldnt just read an run , moocat hun think   i had that bleeding an brown stuff for about 6-7 weeks an im still holding on to both xxx im wishing you all the luck sweetie


----------



## Skybreeze

Sweetchilli

Thats fab that you have contacted clinics... Let us know how you get on...

Your GP will do most of the blood tests... Mine did, Things like the Cystic Fibrosis Screen and the chromosone study they might not because of funding.. But its worth asking. The HFEA fee is £104.50. 

Hope that has helped
Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Moocat - lots of ladies get brown bleed and go on with healthy pregnancy. Rest lots and listen to your body. Sending lots of     to you

sweetchilli - Hope you find the info helpful, my gp did the tests apart from chromosome etc as too expensive but at my clinic the tests are free anyway as included in egg sharing costs. 

Luckystarts - how frustrating I agree even if they said they couldnt get hold of her. Thanks for your story gives me hope, will do how water bottle now every evening 

Natalie - how are you?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies

Moocat - Sending you loads of   

I was wondering whether I can join you. I just had my second stimming scan today and have my next one on Friday with estimated ec either on Monday or Wednesday.

Sending loads of     and    to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi 

Still no phone call not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  do I call them 2morrow or just sit and wait ?

Julie


----------



## MD

Hello Ladies,

Wow this tread been so busy today. Hello to all newbies    

Moocat - I second what Olive says keep your feet up and take care of you. I know its easier said than done but try and stay positive, I hope the extra pessaries work and you dont have to go for the injections      

Olive - Im sure now you have upped you stims dosage you will get lots more follies on your net scan.     When is your next scan? Injecting going OK now i have got used to it. I am a bit scarred about the stim injections though as the needles are bigger and look like they are really going to hurt!

Thumbelina - Hello and Welcome. How did your scan go today? Sending you lots of    

Sweetchilli - I Got all my bloods taken by my GP to try and save time whilst i waited for apps from my clinic. All my bloods came back which was great apart from my chromo test. My clinic started chasing GP for the Chromo test because they were taking so long to come back - they never came back in the end (Think GP said they had lost them after me chasing them for 15 weeks!) and i had to get clinic to do them in the end. I ended up wasting time instead of saving time!!!! All GPs are different though but my advice would be if you get your Chromo test done by GP just make sure they do know what they are testing for and they have done test before.

Nat - Hey how are you? Have you been to doc to ask about your ovulating? Hope its going OK.

Julie - Did you get a call back today? Stay on there case!!

Hope and Daisy - Hi to you both. Hope you dont have to wait much longer for your bloods xx

AF still not here and am mad   This is just typical my scan is on Fri morn. What happens if i am full flow will they still do scan? 

xxxxx


----------



## MD

Oh Julie sorry you posted whilst i was typing. 

Ring them tomorrow!!! I know we feel like we are hounding but sometimes it is the only way we get a bloomin answer!!!

Did your Recip get a BFP last time? Do you know if she is top of waiting list??

xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hiya morning

MDandy - Yes my recipient got a BFP and when I went for my appt at the lister a week ago they told me that she is on the waiting list but I'm not sure where on the list she is !!!!

I will call them again  

Hello to everyone I'm off down the gym i a bit body combat here i come I do this while Emily is at playgroup

Julie x


----------



## loopylea

HI girls  just thought id say hi i havent posted on here yet just been reading all your posts   while waiting for tests to come back clear and get matched wiv recipent. i start DR jabs tonite a bit scared but just have to brave thro it i guess. having ICIS to which is new to us we first thought we would be having IVF but now know we have male factor too.  would like to keep up to date with ev1 will prob need advise soon!!!!  
oh sorry if ive crashed your conversation not sure if im posting this on correct bit lol x


----------



## Skybreeze

Julie... I hate it when they dont call!!!   Definatly call them today! Good luck.

Thumbelina.. Welcome hun, so where are you egg sharing?? Good luck.

Loopy... Welcome and well done on DR tonight!!! I injected on my first 2 goes of IVF and its fine hun, just do it quickly and dont think about it to much. What clinic are you with?? 

Dandy... I still had AF with my last baseline scan.. on my first 2 cycles I always started DR on day 2 of my AF, where as this time is was day 21 and AF was a ok, but still have her at the scan, I was panicing, they still scanned me and was ok to start stims that night.   No need for me to go to the GP now I ovulated on saturday... I had low fertility on the CBM, then it jumped to peak.. So a bit of BMS... Hopefully we have made a baby,   . 

I am soooo please there are lots posting now!! I thought I was the only one egg sharing on FF    

Natalie xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Thank you for the warm welcome  

MDandy - Thank you   My scan went well, I have 15 good size follies and two smaller ones on my right and 5 follies on my left. Im just a bit worried as today the pain that I had has completely dissapeared. I hope it doesnt mean my follies are shrinking  . I am very bloated though so I hope its a good sign.. I cant wait until Friday to make sure everything is okay. Here is a quick af dance for you and whoever else needs one                    

Loopylea - Good luck, we are having icsi too    

Julie - I hope you get an answer soon   

Skybreeze - Thank you for the welcome. I am egg sharing at CRM London - Sending you loads of    that your bms has worked.

Sending everyone loads of     and    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me. Seen there are lots going on. So will be back for personals when I read posts!

All forms finally signed today...nothing like dragging them out! We are officially now starting treatment, receiver lined up and they were calling her agaon this morning to confirm where she is in her cycle and sperm donor chosen. A/F late by 2 days, so hoping that will be here within the next week, even with my unsual cycle. Kathy at JR said if not they will possible induce it but they would rather do it naturally. Picked up my 2 lots of DR sprays, and just waiting for this pesky A/F to start in order to calculate dates for DR!!! Then rest of the drugs sent in the post! Its so surreal that we are going to be hopefully having a EC and ET next month! She wasn't concerned and going to start me on a low dose, with more scans and also is hoping for a good collection and amount of eggs considering my baseline scanned showed sooo many follies!!! She certainly puts a great positive spin on things. And we asked again about buying more sperm if we conceive for a sibling sperm for katie to have in a few years, and she said that shouldn't be a problem!!!  

Hope all good with you guys....Need to get this A/F started...any ideas? As I have the symptons just no signs!

Lorna
xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls 

I'm back from one fitness class and back at the gym for another a 1900 am I mad !!!! 

Right I called the Lister about 1230 and they answered WOW.. They said that they have been calling my previous recipient and leaving messages as she is always out when they call.. Then when she rings back the Lister cant pick up so they are playing phone games.   

They told me to boo my doctors appt to get all my bloods done all ready to start next yr (Jan/Feb) so I have done that today I have the doctors on Monday.

They also said they would call me as soon as they have spoken to my recipient.. Lena did say that as the recipient is calling the Lister back then it looks like she could be intrested, but if she is not then they could match me very quickly!!!!

Right I'm going to have a nap before Emily wakes up hope everyone is OK 

Julie


----------



## loopylea

skybreeze thanks for welcome, im egg sharing at the nuffield in woking. u heard any stories from there?


----------



## olive22

Luckystars - thats great news    really pleased you spoke to someone and you can start the ball moving for next year

Lorna - great all forms are completed and you are good to go, here is an af dance to bring her along    

Thumbelina - thats a great amount of follies, well done. Im sure there cant shrink   dont worry 

Skybreeze - great that you ovulated   really pleased for you.   your   did work

loopylea - welcome to the board, I am egg sharing at Woking and have to say they have been brilliant. I picked them as they have great success rates and I got recommendations on here from people. I didn't find dr that bad and you get used to the needles

Hello to anyone I've missed  

Well second scan was mixed  I now have 7 follies the problem is 2 are big and they are worried that the others wont have time to catch up with them before they must do ec as they are all small. The big ones were over 10 and the other 5 ranging from 2-8. So there is still hope. They have upped my dose again and said we just have to wait and see what Fri brings. I asked why I was on a low dose and she said that is clinic policy for someone of my age and good background. She commented that my ovaries are reacting on about a 35 year old level and next time they will start me on a higher dose. This also means I cannot egg share. I have to have a min of 8 so there is a tiny possibility I will be able to if another grows in time. If I dont make the 8 then I have to decide whether to donate all 7 eggs to other lady or keep them myself and carry on at no financial cost to me. I just feel so bad for this lady who has been through lots been told she has donor eggs her cycle has been matched with mine and then she might not get anything. Just feel so bad for letting this lady down and so frustrated my body has let us both down. Sat in car park after app and    I know there is nothing I can do just so frustrated. Sorry for going on xx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Misspie - Thats great news hun - here is a little af dance for you           

Olive22 - Thank you - Im so sorry hun but please dont give up yet. Drink loads of milk and have a lot of brazil nuts and protein and use a hot water bottle. Your follies will catch up really quickly especially as they have upped your dose now.  Sending you loads of    

Luckystar - great news hun    

A big hello to everyone who I have missed.

Sending loads of     and    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## MD

Evening Ladies,

Thumbelina - Thanks for my AF dance but she still hasn't arrived. My body really wants to am so bloated and got AF pain but my mind is obviously holding me back!!!     . Are you having EC on Fri or another scan?

Olive -     There is time for those follies to grow yet. Sending you lots of     for Friday

Julie - Great that you finally got some news. It does sound good that recip has been calling back!! Either way you will be starting treatment next year for a baby bro or sis for Emily and thats great news.  

Lorna - Great news that you will be starting soon!! Hope AF arrives ASAP.

Loopy - Hi and welcome, I am DRing at the moment aswell!

Hello to everyone else!!!

Well as i said above still no AF   and Nat i think i said to you that i had no symptoms - i shouldn't have opened my mouth. I am an emotional wreck I can't watch the telly without something upsetting me, I am even welling up at the adverts. My boobs are like 2 lead balloons and got a constant headache. Ahhhh feel better now RANT OVER. Might go and make a snack - Oh another symptom i feel like i could start eating and never stop, dont know if thats the drugs tho


----------



## thumbelina

MDandy - Hi hun I have just read your signature..Im so sorry about your daughter     - Here is another af dance.. I really hope she comes soon                   - I have another scan on Friday hun.. Not ec.. Thats if I get that far cos Ive just really worried myself .. I was speaking to a lady who was cycling a couple of weeks ahead of me and she had the same problem with having achiness in her ovaries which just dissapeared and she had to cancel her cycle and is now about to start stimming again as her hormone levels were too low and her eggs started shrinking.. That was my worst nightmare. I have sent an email to the hospital which they should get first thing and hopefully they will get back to me.. I think they have put me on too much of a low dose.

Sending lots of love hugs,     and      to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Olive.... Oh hun, I am sorry you didnt have a better result at your scan.  But have faith hun as you never know whats round they corner... Like I said I have been in that situation, I went to EC with 8 follies big enough the others were tiny around 6mm, so thought I didnt have a chance.. I dicided to donate all to my recipient as I couldnt let her down, but its your choice what you do hun. In the end I got 15 eggs, still shocks me now! On my third cycle I was started on 300iu and responded better then ever before. So if you do need to do this all again they higher dose will help I am sure.  The thing is with being young its better to be safe then sorry, my first cycle I was 150iu (Gonal F) and got 7 eggs. But I am glad as I wasnt at risk of OHSS. Good luck sweetie.

Dandy.. Oh hun!! Poor you getting side affects, there awful!!!    I hope AF arrives asap... Here is a AF dance for you.... 
   
LOL I am sure that will work!

Thumbelina... Good luck with your scan hun!

Loopylea... I have heard some good thing about nuttfield. I think your in safe hands!

Julia...  Oh dear hun, Hope it all get sorted soon!

Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi Natalie

Thanks for the reply   Can I just clarify as not sure if Im reading it right, on the same cycle you had 8 big follies and some others small and they got 15 eggs? I know the low dose is safe as a first go and as you said at least next time we know I need high dose to start. I just feel so bad for this lady that is waiting, all of my none ff are saying keep them its not your fault you've been waiting years but I know I am the only hope for this lady for awhile. Do you know if they have to go back on the waiting list if I dont donate? xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Yes thats right my second cycle I had 8 follies over 16mm after 14 days stimming.. I went to EC not know if I would get 8 eggs.. But we got 15! Shocking what your bodies does after the trigger... It just gives the follies a big boost. 
Normally (at most clinic's) if you keep all your eggs, you cant egg share again. It policy in most clinics. I would check up on that hun. If you do donate all you will get a free cycle to yourself in a few months. If that fails depending how you respond to drugs (you get over 8 eggs) you will beable to egg share again. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Oh Nat I could  , THANK YOU so much for replying. That gives me more hope, pma been knocked slightly. I am going to be positive that I will get the 8 I need. I would just love to get the 8 and now Ive seen your story Ill   for more! I will ask the clinic that, it does make sense. I would love to give. Do you have to pay the hfea fee every treatment? 
Thank you again


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh hun, its horrible when tx doesnt go to plan...      I hope tomorrow brings better news for you! What dose did you start on hun??

I think you have to pay the HFEA fee each time... Not to sure though, as if you get a free cycle then your clinic should pay it? Worth asking about. 

Good luck


----------



## olive22

Yea I was prepared for everything else but NOT bad reponse. I started on 150 menopur then upped to 225 now on 300. Im making list of questions for nurse tomorrow and that will be on it. Thanks for all your support and info your a star


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone , me again   

Olive... just wanted to say that i had small follicles and had a few big ones and they said they would have to wait and see what happens , but the last few days make all the difference hun, mine grew like mad the last two days and i got 16 eggies , hang in there hun and i am praying that everything goes well for you 

Sky breeze ... thanks so much for all the help you have been brill   


Well got my info pack this morning from BRIDGE CLINIC anyone been there ?? ?? are they good ??
i know i have to pay £825 if we want icsi with egg share and then the HFEA fee at  £104.50 do you pay for drugs or anything else ??
We had good news today something we havent had in a long time ,DH wee swimmers are getting better movement is up and the numbers are up Whho hooooo , hes all pleased , he said maybe we will have super sperm soon     
Another question i need to ask is my grannie had dieabeties ( sorry for the spelling lol) neither me or my mother has it so what would i put for answer, do you or your family have diabetes, my mum gets tested for it because her mother had it 
Hi to everyone else , cant remeber all the names lol but i will soon !!! need to read up and see were everyone is 
All the luck in the world to everyone , what ever stage yous are at 
DH has rheumatoid artherits and has been of is meds for three months , so its helped by the looks its worked , he has to go for another swimmer test in a couple of weeks to see what the antibodies are like     it will be better than last time


----------



## Pinktink

Hi ladies  

Haven't posted much on here but am sure I will do from now on as I am starting down-regulation injections (buseralin) on Saturday, am very very very excited to get going, but also nervous about the whole thing!! xxx


----------



## loopylea

hi pinktink, im new on here too  i started DR jabs on weds, was ok i was scared too still am actually keep thinkin im doing it wrong!  got a stinking cold too which dont help! 

everyone else - im confused on all your abvriations   lol  like what does AF stand for? x


----------



## hope2009

Morning looplea from what most people say on here they all think they are
              doing the jabs wrong- but there not so i would not worry too much hun  
              also AF it stands for your monthly p, hope you feel much better soon and good luck 
              with your jabs  

                                                                HAYLEY XXX


----------



## olive22

Looplea - welcome, I was worried about doing jans, think thats normal. On the main page there is a list of what abbreviations mean.

Hi to the other ladies  

Im ok ta, 3rd scan better. We have 13 follies but 6 that are very small and they are worried wont be big enough. So I am doing menopur tonight as normal and an extra menopur tomorrow morning and then the pregnyl tomorrow night for ec Monday! The nurse said she is hoping that they will just get the 8 with the extra drugs and the weekend. We have decided that if I dont make the 8 I will donate all ofthem to the other lady and then have another go in 2 months time. Dp was excellent kept very calm and helped me stay calm. Had the blood taken to see how many eggs there are so    that shows alot. Thanks for all your wishes xx


----------



## daisy-may

hey girls an now ready to join you all .....

A little about me, 29 hubby 33 ( next week he he he !!! ) and as a result of testicular cancer at 17 we will be having ICSI with egg sharing at a london clinic ....

After 3 lots of treatment we were given the gift of our little boy dexter but we are about to try for a playmate for him... if it doesnt work ho hum but i feel we need to try for his sake ...

Like lots of you, without this site we wouldnt have made it here ....

Saw GP yesterday abotu having some blood tests but they have been refused as this cycle will be a private one so trying to get in touch wiht my clinic to get the bloods done ... hoping to be on the pill in about 5 weeks ( AF due next week ish ) 

By the way please please please do tell me if my ticker upsets any of you  ..... coz ill change it !!! I know how hard things are for us all ...

Lots of love daisy xxxx

PS ignore the bad spelling, huby spilt a cuppa on the laptop last year and now all the keys stick and some do not correspond to the letter that i press !!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck Daisy! Shame your GP wont do your bloods... Will you have to pay for them?? 

Olive.. Thats fab hun!!   Good luck I have every faith you will get 8 eggs.  

Sweetchilli... Woohooo DH swimmer!!! Thats fab news! When you get share you get your drugs free... You have to pay for ICSI (like you said) Blasts, freezing ect. My Grandad has diabetes but it wasnt a problem. So wont of thought it matters.

Moocat.... Any thing to tell us sweetie??   

I'm off swimming in a while, my work have a swmming pool so it free!   Have a lovely Friday night! 
Shame I have given up alchol, I could kill a glass or 2 of wine!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls 

Wow what a busy couple of days ..... I hope everyone is well

Hi Daisy welcome  - I'm to trying for a playmate for my daughter as u said whitout the help from the Lister I wouldn't have her!!

Sweetchilli - Wow thats great news about Ur DH I hope we have the same news

Moocat - Hello ?

Olive -Are u feeling better??

Natalie - I wanted to go for a swim today but just run out of time ... 

Hello to anyone I have missed there are quite a few of us now..

I have just got home from work and have to start dinner soon  The Lister called me today  my recipient is not wanting anymore treatment but she did as them to pass on to me that she is very happy and she couldn't have done it without me  bless that makes me happy.  so it looks like they will have to match me with someone else.. I have booked a doctors apt for Monday to have bloods done for me and my DH.. I cant remember when she said for my DH to do his test ?? if it needs to be at the Lister o my local hosp has anyone any ideas?? She also asked me to get the pill while I'm there.

right Emily is trying to attack the laptop so I will be back later

Julie


----------



## daisy-may

evening girls ... thanks for the welcomes     

Natalie, you asked if we would have to pay for the bloods, well the clinic said they would do them but the problem is the clinic is in london and we live in dorset .... plus id have to go up twice as the need the hormone profile doing on day 2-5 ish and if i wait till then to have them all done treatment will be pushed back at least another month as we go on holiday .... so looks like ill get them done possible next week ( persuade granny to have the little man for the day ) and then pay privately for the hormone profile ( £50 ish i think ) 

Sweetchilli, fab news on the swimmers  

daisy xx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just thought i would give your all a quick update. What a week!! still bleeding, but caved in this morning and did a test which was postive! rang the clinic and they told me to come in. They have now started me on gesterone injections (into the muscle - ouch!) and i have to ring again next week if i am still bleeding. Finding it hard to celebrate, don't think i will be able to until the bleeding stops and i have had my scan (booked for 29th sept). Just have to keep everything crossed that these little suckers stick around!


----------



## IGWIN79

Moocat  am praying for you hunnie      , i know how hard it is when you get a BFP and bleeding as well , hang in there hun as the hospital said to me many women bleed and still go on to have a healthy preg , will the hospital not do your bloods ?


----------



## daisy-may

Ooh Moocat .... i bled from 5 days before OTD right through till i was about 6 weeks pregnant .... please please please dont give up .... im living proof bleeding isnt all that bad !!!!


----------



## MD

Hi Everyone,

Moocat - Well done on the BFP - I know its hard to get excited so i wont say to much   but Yey  

Olive - Your stimming sound like its going much better. Loads of luck for Monday.      

I am very tired so not gong to do loads of personals so hi to eveyone   Hope everyones OK.

Had my scan today and bloody Af Showed as i set off this morning. Lining is way to thick so have to DR for longer   Oh well its Friday wahoo!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi would anyone have the number for the lister


----------



## Skybreeze

The Lister is 0207 7881 4087

There are hundreds of numbers for the Lister fertility clinic, so try that one if not I will pass on some more. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks for the number i phoned them and got the ball rolling yeaahaaa


----------



## olive22

Just a quickie as tired. I DID IT  I got 10 eggs, so 5 eggs each    sooooooo relieved. Out of my 5 3 were mature and ok to use so ICSI this pm and they ring between 8-9:30am tomorrow to let us know how they are doing   Hosp was great, lovely bed to stay in and private room - so different to nhs! Dp got to order food aswell, he was happy  
Just a question why dont they strip down the eggs and then divide the mature one's? xx


----------



## daisy-may

Great news olive  !!!!! Hope they fertilies for you sweetie .... prey for good news tomorrow       

As for how they divide ... .some clinics grade them all and then divide them ..... guess your place had other ideas xxxx

hope you are not too sore sweetie ..... remember your one step closer now ... xxxx

Lots of love daisy xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Everyone ...

Wow what a busy day I have had!!!!  I went to my doctors today to get my blood forms done I have the letter that the lister sent me and showed the doctor.

The problem is that some of the test's that need to be done have need to be done between day 2 and day 5 of my next cycle.. So I need to wait for my next AF and then do the bloods, but they also told me that my DH needs to have his HIV test with hep b and c ?? the doctor has only put HIV test on the form!!! I don't know what to do now They said that he could have it done at  the lister which would cost £105  so we will have it done at the local hosp just don't know what to do about the form now?

Then they said in Oct we would need to go to the Lister and do his ..... TEST  so I guess the ball is rolling now I cant wait...

Julie


----------



## MD

Olive     Well done on the 10 eggies    So happy for you!!    that they all fertilise.

Moocat - How you doing hun?? Hope everything is going OK for you.

Julie - My DH also had to have Hep B and C done. Its so annoying that you have to do the blood tests all over again - So worth it though!! It will be Christmas before we know it and then you will be starting TX. Wahoo.

PinkTink - Wondered where you had disappeared to  . Hope the DR goes OK. Love the new pic.

Daisy - Hope your OK. When do you start treatment?

Sweetchilli - Have you decided to go to Lister or are you stiil just checkin clinics out?

 to anyone i have missed.

Oh and Cao - If your reading hope you are doing OK. xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Moocat - thinking of you  

Julie - my gp did all the blood tests for me and dp apart from choromosome one. Go back and ask.

Mdandy - when do you have next scan? thinking thin!

Hi to everyone else  

Sadly only 1 has fertilised,  she said 1 didnt do anything and the other fertilised a bit but not properly so can't be used. So all eggs are in the 1 basket so to speak and praying it divides overnight. She said fertilisation is the hard bit and once they have done that most go on to divide so trying to be positive  

Thanks for messages, appreciate it XX


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

After a very painful weekend of cramping and heavy bleeding, our lovely BFP and turned into a BFN today   . Its what we were expecting really.  Just waiting for the clinic to ring me back. Thanks for all your lovely messages of support.

Good luck to all those starting treatment soon


----------



## IGWIN79

awe moocat i am so sorry hunnie , that what happened to me its so heartbreaking lookafter you and DP and if you need a chat you know where i am massive hugs hun !!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Sweetchilli... Thats fab news hun, I love the lister! They were so good to me, you will be well looked after there.

Olive... Yey hun, weldone you! I knew you could do it. And congratz on you one little embie! Dont be disheartened the amount of stories I here on FF about ladies with only 'one' embie... My best friend had 1 little embie from 11 eggs and got her BFP! Good luck.
My clinic now (the lister) strip the egg before dividing them to make it more equal. But my old egg share clinic didnt. Just depends where you are. 

Dandy... Good luck with your scan this week, I hope you get the go ahead.

Moocat.. Oh hun   I am so so sorry sweetie.     Life is just not fair. Take care sweetie.

Natalie xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat    so sorry sweetheart, wish you didn't have to go through this


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone    

Moocat - i'm so sorry to hear that        


Hope everyone is ok, i'm on day 4 of down regging now, all going well, aside from a few hot flushes!     Have my scan in a weeks time, really hope i've down regulated and can start stimms!        xxx


----------



## loopylea

olive - hope that embie divides for u and u get that result we'll all hoping for   good luck  

moocat - so sorri to hear of ur BFN  

hi again to ev1 else  gets hard keepin up wiv what ev1 is doing so many to read lol 

so im on day 7 of DR  my cold is still lingering but also im having trouble sleeping at nite gettin hot and had a bad headache all day ? wondering if im gettin side effects now ? also have really tender boobies  think it must be cause my AF is due friday ?  got baseline scan next week on wed so hopefully everythin all go for stimms !!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Moocat -   how are you doing? Thinking of you

Hi to everyone else  

Well I am now PUPO      my 1 embie divided into a 4 cell and was put back today. ET went well, I was so nervous before hand forgot to ask what grade it was. But all done now. Bit scared it's all over now, it was weird handing back needle pack. 
Thanks for everyones messages xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Congraz Olive!!! 
Can I ask where you got your little cocker from?? She looks just like my Willow..... http://www.********.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=179165&id=1218461645

Willow is the Black one  Excuse the Sofa, we borrowed it of a friend while our new one was waiting to be delivered.

Well I am off the Step tonight! 
Natalie xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## loopylea

congrats olive  so its the 2ww now !   gd luck x


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Moocat.. Oh hun  I am so so sorry sweetie, keep you chin up and look at the next opportunity    

Olive - Congrats that your now on the 2ww.....I hope it passes by for you quickly   

PinkTink - I know your both very excited, keep it up! 

Sweetchilli - good luck with the lister  

Mdandy - Whens the next scan?

Skybreeze - Hows things with you?

Sorry if I missed anyone, hugs to all    and hope you all doing okay!

All going on with me...hmmm, I made my phone call to the clinic Monday, my AF arrived on day 37 (NOT BAD considering)
WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO      It’s so exciting, we have just made that cycle, all going well depending on the recipient we may have saved ourselves 7 days. (thats a few days you know, when you waiting for things) 

I’m awaiting for the phone call back from the clinic to go through a few bits, they said within the week, so hopefully will hear form them by Monday if not I will be chasing so quickly they won't know what hit them!   and then the list of dates, blood tests and scans etc and when to start my nasal sprays for DR, I’ve worked out it might be around the 26th Sept!! So we are not far behind both Steph/DP and Lynne/Amber. ITS EXCITING to know that things are now at the point of starting, especially as AF arrived! All going well we are looking at EC and ET end Oct/beg Nov! 

EXCITING EXCITING

If it doesn't work, then we have a fab holiday to Disneyworld planned beg of Dec, and will make the most of it all with rides and food galore! If it does work, we still have a fab holiday still to Disneyworld planned, just with lots of baby clothes shopping! LOL   

Lorna
xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Moocat       - Im so sorry hun     

Olive - Congrats on being pupo      

Loopylea - Hope you feel better soon  

Sweetchilli - Good luck    

Mdandy - how you getting on ? 

Well I had ec on Tuesday. I got 19 eggs and 18 were mature so that was 9 for me and 8 for the recipient.

I have just had another call from the hospital and they want to take me to blast so et will be either Saturday or Sunday depending on how things go.. They will give me a call tomorrow. Im well nervous as they didnt tell me the gradings of the embies. They just said the are all of an okay quality... Im sure they wouldnt go the extra day or two if they didnt think they would survive.

Anyway enough of this me post.

Hi to everyone Ive missed.

      and       to all

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck thumbelina!!! Congratz on all them lovely eggs!!

Misspie.... How exciting!!!! How DW feel about things? Is she excited to?? Disney sounds fun but I do hope you dont get there... If you catch my drift! Your'll be lovele and pregnant by december!!   

Oh god girls.... I have just been on the phone with the Lister!! Wanting me to start the pill today   EC next month! Can you believe it....They must have a recipient lined up already!! I said no! It was hard as I am soooooo tempted as AF arrived today and I just want to get on with it... But I know its not right... Will chat to DH tonight. But I think we will wait for next year, I have just booked us in for February.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## olive22

Good luck Thumbelina - Great number of eggs, well done xx

Misspie - great and holiday either way    its celebration hol

Sky - you have been through alot, mentally and physically   You must follow your heart. Its important you feel ready so you are positive. Have good chat with dh and then see how you feel. The next few months will fly by xxx

 to all xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello egg-sharing girlies  

Hope everyone's doing ok, i'm on day 6 of down-regging now, it's going well. Been feeling fine everyday, but not so great today  just a bit headachey/dizzy, so been taking it easy, am very well looked after by my lovely DP.

Finished the pill yesterday (YAY!) and AF arrived bang on time today - hope it's nice and heavy so my scan on Tuesday shows a nice thin lining!        

Lots of hugs for everyone    

Love Amber xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Skybreeze - Thanks hunnii. I hope you have managed to speak to dh. Good luck for whenever you decide to start again   

Olive22 - Thanks hun. Hows things going? xx Sending you loads of    

PinkTink - Good luck for your scan on Monday    

Hi to everyone I have missed.

   and    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## MD

Hi All,

I have started stimming. Dont feel any different yet but thats what i said at start of DR and look how that turned out!

Olive -     Congrats on being PUPO    . Keep positive in your 2 week wait.  this works for you.

Moocat - Sent u a PM  

SKY - As i was reading your post i thought you were starting treatment. OMG cant believe the lister rang you and you could start so soon. If you feel you are ready then go for it!! But if not take some time out wth DH and go for it in Feb xxxx

Thumbelina - WOW great egg count hun! You must be so chuffed. Let us know how your eggies get on.

Pinktink - Good luck for scan next week 

Missipie - Gret news about TX Wahoo, It is really exciting isnt it!!! Disney world sounds great too -  that you ill buying buba clothes in disney.

Loopylea - Hope DR is going OK.

Hello to anyone i have missed and  to all

MD


----------



## loopylea

hi girls,  so i am on day 10 of DR, my AF due today not really feeling like its gonna start ?  had very achy boobs for over a week now so must be sign of somethin ?  does anyone know what will happen if it doesnt come by my scan on wed? will i still be able to start stimm drugs ?
my AF are normally 30-35 days so reckon ill prob start next week but will that then be prob ?  arghhh dunno think im just worrying too much


----------



## olive22

Hi Loopy, my af was a few days late and is normally on time. It doesnt matter as long as it comes before baseline scan. If it doesn't you can scan for longer, dont think its a problem.

Mdandy -      your stimming, thats great     and lots of     for the eggs xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Dandy.. Yey       Starting stimming!!! Good luck sweetie!!

Loopylea... Its normal for AF to be a bit late, dont worry to much... You will just have to DR for a while longer if AF doesnt arrive. Good luck. 

Pinktink... Good luck with your scan next week. 

Well ladies spoke to DH and I know we are not ready for any tx at the moment. It only feels like yesterday we lost out baby. Although my head is saying just do it now, my heart isnt in it.. Plus I havent prepared for this, I am still losing weight and still drinking alchole   and not taking pregnecare.. I know its bad, but I always forget! 

So until next year I think.... I have to call in December to find out what bloods we need done, my GP will do them all for me. The I hope to start the pill in January. But then I should be a stone lighter!

Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi girls, 

I wanted to ask you all something quickly from your experiences, I phoned on Monday to let them know that my A/F started at the weekend, and for them to pass all the info on to Kathy for my receipiant to start getting in line etc as you do. I already have my nasal sprays but am waiting for the full list of dates and prescription through the post and a phone call back from the nurse, but as of yet NOTHING. How long was it from when you phoned to receiving your call and letter?! I don't know whether to call today or to leave it until Monday when its been a week!

PLEASE HELP! Im slightly stressing, as want to start DR as soon as I can!!
      

Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## olive22

Misspie - I would def ring today, it cant do any harm and at least you will know whats going on.   they have soretd things out

Sky - always follow your heart, a few months wont make any difference but it does give you more time to heal  
xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Misspie... Ring the hun, It wont hurt!! 

Spoke again to the Lister and they said that my recipient is willing to wait for me as we are such a good match.   So I start the pill in December!! Eeeekkk! Excited now, I have something to focus on.   ET is the end of January!!! 

DH doesnt know yet! lol! I might not tell home for a while.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks natalie, 

I just wanted a bit of re-assurance I wasn't chasing for no reason! I called, andthey said, if I haven't received a call from the nurse by 3pm today to call back.

Phew    We both don't want to miss this cycle if we can help it!

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi girls,

Just a quick question, i've got my scan on Tuesday to see if i'm down-regged. I've just come on my period yesterday so will still be on, on Tuesday most likely when i've got my scan. I'm sure it's fine but just wanted to check


----------



## MD

Pinktink - they will still scan you hun. If you have started today your lining might be nice and thin by tue as well  

Misspie - Its 3pm have they called you?? Get them called back if not.

Olive - How are you feeling?

Natalie - December is just around the corner!!! 

Loopy - My AF started the same day as my DR scan and my lining was a little too thick. However i just had to DR a for a few more days then i went back for a scan and could start stimms. Here is a little AF dance for you             

Its Friday!!!!!


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you for replying   my period started last night, but they tend to last quite a few days so thought I will prob still have it on tues, just wanted to check! Thanks for the reassurance  xxx


----------



## jarjj

hello Ladies,

Just found this thread.  I'm due to start egg share - starting injections 25th Oct.  My 1st time.  Am VERY nervous, excited and anxious.  I'm under LWC Darlington.  Praying for the best early Xmas pressie ever!!!

joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Loopylea - Here is another af dance for you             

MDandy - Great you've started stimms. Sending you loads of     That you get lots of lovely eggs

Skybreeze - That is great the recipient will wait for you and it gives you time to do everything you need to   

Misspie - I hope the hospital get back to you soon

Pinktink - Dont worry about still bleeding. All my first scans I have been bleeding. They are used to it. Good luck    

Jarjj - Welcome and good luck hun   

Well the embryologist called me this morning to say all are still dividing but there are two embies that are clearly ahead of the others. He said they are text book day 3 embies both 8 cell and they wanted me to go in today for et.

I have just got back so I am now officially pupo with sugar and spice.

Sending loads of     and     to all 

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## vikki75

***GATECHRASHING***
thumberlina want to wish you loads of luck for your test date i reconised your name we cycled to gether in jan feb 
hope this is your time xxxx         
an loads of baby dust to the rest of you too xxxx


----------



## Misspie

Yep they called me back, and she apologised, as all paperwork gone in the post tonight!  

I start DR 25th Sept WOOOHOOOO, with my first blood test on the 12th Oct!!! Then depending on results, we start stimming 15th, with our first scan 21st Oct, follwed by another 2 days later. All going to plan, EC will be w/c 26th with ET same week! 

Luckily I have already booked the 26th off as holiday. 

EXICTING stuff!!! 

L
x


----------



## thumbelina

Hi Vikki75 - Thank you so much babe. Congratulations on your twin girls. I bet they will be coming really soon. Put your feet up and relax as much as you can. I bet you are getting really tired now. Sending you loads of love and hugs for an easy delivery xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thumbelina

Congratulations on being PUPO!   Hope those 2 precious embies are snuggling in nice and tight!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi Jarjj (Joanne) - Thank you so much sweetie. I hope you are okay    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Thumbelina,

I'm good thanks.  Wishing the wks away  .  Off to Legoland on Thurs with Dp and Ds for his 8th birthday so that'll be fun and another wk out the way!  

Am praying for BFP for Xmas if VERY lucky      

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Jo

Aww bless ya hun.. It really will go fast though.. I cant believe how quickly mine went.

Enjoy legoland on Thursday.

I  hope you get a christmas bfp too hun.

Keep in touch.

  

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thumbelina

I   that I get BFP for Xmas!  Be lovely to keep in touch.  It's really re-assuring that so many have egg shared and BFP's!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Wow you girls have been busy  There is so many of us now that are going through treatment or are waiting to start so well done and good luck you all!!!!

I went to see my GP on Friday and had my 2 swabs that you have to have done now so they are done I'm just waiting for AF to arrive the call he Lister to let them know...

I really wanted to start my TX in Dec but Hubie wants to wait until Jan/Feb we need to save a little bit more money for ICSI!!! I hope I don't have to wait long to be matched!! lol...

I hope everyone is OK and enjoying the weekend I'm back to work 2morrow so I'm just trying to get all my housework done   

Julie x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thumbelina... Congratz on being PUPO, they look fab little embies. Good luck with your 2ww! 

Jarjj.. Welcome hun! Good luck with your tx.

Misspie... Yey hun!! Thats great news.... Good luck, are you stiffing or injecting??

Well spoke to the Lister again yesterday and my recipient is willing to wait for me. So spoke to DH about it and he is happy to do what I want. So I am booked into start the pill with Decembers AF and ET should be the end of January. 
So going to have my last drink tonight and really concerntrate on losing that stone. 

I feel excited about it. I just hope it has a happy ending. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Natalie

Wow thats great news I hope it works for you!!!! I wish my husband would do what I wanted !!!   Its strange why Lena asked me to get the pill now tho

Julie


----------



## Skybreeze

How comes hun?? I started the pill 3 weeks before DR, did you last time?


----------



## luckystars

To be honest I cant remember !!!! I just thought why she asked me to get the pill while i was at my GP?? Oh well 

Julie xx


----------



## luckystars

Natalie Did u get my PM hun


----------



## Skybreeze

Yep just sent you one back


----------



## thumbelina

Luckystars - Good luck for when you start    

Skybreeze - Thank you hun. That is brilliant, really not long for you now.. Good luck    

Loopy - I hope your af has arrived

MDandy - I hope your follies are growing nice and big    

Olive22 - Hope ur okay and not going too crazy on the 2ww.

Lots of love     and    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## jarjj

Natalie

Soo happy that you sorted for next tx.   

Joanne

xx


----------



## loopylea

still no AF  gettin a bit frustrated now


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Natalie - Thats great news you now have a goal to aim for again, and concentrating hard on your weight loss.   And not long, and you'll be starting!

Thumb - Lots of     for your test date...how you feeling?

Loopy - I know the feeling on the AF this month, I was delayed but I think it's becasue it was like waiting for a kettle to boil  it will come!!!   

MDandy - Hows your follies? Whens your scan?

Lucky - Good luck, it won't be long. Time will go so quickly! x

Jar - Good luck with the injections next month. We are very close, about a week apart. Scarey, there are are so many people egg sharing at the mo and going through ttx.  Lots of     for all of us.

Nothing with me, just waiting patiently (NOT)   to start DR (sniffing) next Friday. It's my Mums Surprise 60th Birthday Party, we are organising for the saturday, so I don't know how alcohol affects it all, and I think I will just stay away from it. Better to be safe than sorry, so I will be designated driver for the night!!  

How come you go on the pill before DR?? My clinic didn't do that, they wait for a natural cycle to begin....I find it strange majority of clinics put you on the pill.!

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Misspie said:


> How come you go on the pill before DR?? My clinic didn't do that, they wait for a natural cycle to begin....I find it strange majority of clinics put you on the pill.!
> 
> xxxxx


My first clinic when I did egg sharing with them I didnt take the pill.... I started DR on day 2 of AF that time.. But at the Lister they put you on the pill so it regulates AF, so your tx date dont get to messed up.. I also DR on day 21 that time. The pill also help with DR, I only sniffed for 7 days and I was ready to stim. Where as I DR for 3 at my first clinic.

The pill is used to just give your ovaries a rest before they go loopy stimming. 
Nothing to worry about hun, all clinics are different.

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Misspie,

Time it dragging for me - BIG time!  Nice that we'll be cycle buddies.  Hope we both pregnant for xmas!

joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Loopylea - Oh no.. here's another af dance for you            

Misspie - Thank you hunnii - Well today is only day 3 and I feel totally normal   - Last time i had every symptom under the sun and it was a bfn so Im    its a good sign. Good luck on starting dr next week    

   and     to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## MD

Thumbelina -     *CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO*     Hope you are doin OK so far!!

Jarjj - Welcome  Good luck with you cycle.

Natalie - Great news that both you and DH are looking forward to cycle in Jan. Hope the diet goes OK from now until then. I have put on half a stone already on treatment!!

Misspie - so great that you can get started!! sending you loads of . My scan is this Wed. xx

Olive - Hope the 2ww is going ok.

Pinktink - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else 

As i said above going for my stimms scan on Wed and feel really down about it not had any twinges in my belly and i just feel like i prob haven't responded to the drugs. It so hard to stay positive all the time isn't it. Anywho fingers crossed its working.

Night xxx


----------



## jarjj

MDandy,

Wishing you lots of luck at scan on Wed.  I'm away with dp and ds to Legoland to Legoland on Wed so won't catch up with things until Fri but I'll be thinking of you   .

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

MDandy - Thank you hunnii. Im doing great.. just feel so normal. Please dont worry about not feeling any twinges.. I did last time and didnt this time. The nurse said that my ovary wasnt pressing on  a nerve this time round..  Good luck for your scan on WednesdaySending you loads of


----------



## loopylea

still no AF    got baseline scan tomo, wondering whether to call the clinic an see if its still worth going up as its so far to travel if im only going to be told to come back in few days ? what u guys think?


----------



## Misspie

All sounding positive Thumbelina  Just keep thinking that way! y acupuncturist, said to me last night alot is about staying positive   

MDany, good luck for the scan tomorrow, I hope you have responded enough to the drugs.   Again stay positive  

Loopy, it certainly won't hurt to call the clinic, how far is it for you?

Pinktink, good luck today, lets us know how it went!

Nat, thanks for the info on the pill. Just glad I so far haven't needed to go on it.

L
x


----------



## thumbelina

Misspie - Thanks love.. Im trying too... I have have been quite down today for some reason.. i really dont know why.. Im back to work tomorrow so that should take my mind off everything. I hope ur okay


----------



## loopylea

im in southampton, clinic in woking  takes about 1 hour 20min with no traffic, im gonna go anyways realized i need some more of them sterile wipes for bottle, and i remembered saying to the nurse when she said i should have a period here i said 'i doubt ill have one then' knowing what my body is like!!  
just anoying as its now puttin me behind with dates  

good luck everyone with where your tx is at now, so hard keeping track x


----------



## Misspie

Thumbelina - Yeah probabaly a good thing going back to work, I think you can sometimes have too much time on yor hands to ponder over things. We have so much planned over the next few weeks, hopefully it will stop me thinking of babies babies and more babies    Which clinic are you at? And hows your DP coping with the treatment.

Loopy - We are originally from Southampton, lived there all my life, and return on a regular basis. Only just moved due to my employment 3 yrs next month! It's lovely up here around oxford, but it's funny how things around you all your life you didn't appreciate like the New Forest. And because of that, we thought it was apt to have our wedding last year in the New Forest, and it certainly was a day to remember! How come you aren't using the Princess Anne for your treatment?

I probabaly won't be on much now as we are off to paris for my Mums birthday Saturday and not back till Wed. Then we have the surprise party to get prepared for, with lots of cooking in Oxford and all to be transported and party arranged in Southampton. We have old friends and family tuning up, and I think it's going to be a long week. I'll check in on my iPhone to see how you are all doing, and how the ttx and BFP's are coming along, so don't worry I'll be keeping an eye on you  just probabaly won't be responding. Good luck one and all, and speak properly in a week or so.      

PS. Still no paperwork from hospital but there are postal strikes, I'm just glad I already have my sniffers for next Friday!

L
xxxx


----------



## thumbelina

Misspie - Thats so true      . We are at CRM London.. Dp seems to be really coping well with the tx.. Its me going crazy.. lol. Which one are you at and how is ur dw coping with things? Enjoy all your partying   xxx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Thumbelina, 

DW is coping well....she's very excited, and trying to keep me grounded plus from climbing the walls. It will probabaly (Most deff) work out that she will work part time or give up her employment to look after our LO! So she also has more to look forward to than just being the non-bio mum. 

We decided to go with our local clinic Oxford Fertility Unit at the John Radcliffe, due to being local for travelling and they have very good success rates etc Also they are attached to the university of Oxford and this somewaht inspired me to donate more than just my egss along the way. As if it wasn't for all the reaserch that takes place, and people donating we would not have such a wonderful opportunity today with IVF.

Hope the 2ww isn't dragging for you too much. It's just so exciting to be at a place together to even consider starting a family and then actually trying!  We don't have any friends that in a similar position as us (G/L), we only have 3 Gay friends and 1 has a new partner, 1 is single, and the other is sitting on the fence (been like that most of her life) and so the forum is a great place for me to talk to others not only in the same situation with fertility issues, and the whole process, but also other people who are in the same physical position with being same sex couples. All of our friends are married or planning, have children or planning and in hetrosexual relationships. It can be very hard emotionally sometimes!

Time is dragging for me, just on waiting to start my DR drugs....but its so hardalso not to wish your life away, as you only get one!

xxxxx


----------



## loopylea

misspie -  yeh u cant beat days out in the new forest, wow your wedding must have been lovely out there!!!  oh we not at princess ann as they dont do egg sharing there, plus dont think id wanna have anythin else done there anyways especially IVF. i got treated badly when i had my son there and after being up there fertility clinic for a year and being told we had unexplained infertility and my DP sperm were fine and i were fine, i now know from being at the nuffield in woking that DP has low sperm count and i have PCOS !!! so not impressed with them at all!!!

anyways i had my scan today after still no AF but guess what now i am home its just started!!!! typical!
so ill call them tomorrow and they said if i do come on today or tomo (as my lining was very thick) ill be going back friday so hopefully start stimms the weekend i guess


----------



## MD

Hi All,

Hope you are all OK!

Just a quick one - no personals as I am just about to go shopping.

Had my first stimms scan today and i have 8 follies measuring between 13-10mm and quite a few smaller ones. I'm not to sure what my lining measured but i go back for another scan in a few days. I am happy with this so far as i was really convinced it hadn't worked.

Speak soon


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Misspie- Sounds like a great hospital and its great that ur dw will look after your lo.. She must be well excited. I know what you mean about wishing your life away.. Not long to go for either of us now hun although I do admit Im going stir crazy.. lol

Enjoy ur partying if I dont speak to you before. Otherwise I will speak to you next week    

MDandy - Woohoooooo  I told you everything would be fine. Thats great news hun.. Sending you loads of    

Love thumbelina xxx


----------



## loopylea

HI EV1  
ok i started menopur just did first jab but when i went to put water one into both pots of powder i lost abit of fluid each time ! it just squirted out soon as i pushed it in  any one know what im doin wrong?
when i injected there was'nt 1ml prob only just over half    hope that was ok, i just did it ??

dont wanna call them at this time of nite, thought id try to get advice here before maybe callin tomo ?


----------



## jarjj

Thumbelina,

How are you?  5 days til test day!!  Is time dragging or are you ok?  Will you be tempted to test early?

Thinking of you       

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Loopylea - Ive never used menopur so Im really not sure hun. Im sure one day wont make much difference and the nurse will advise you tomorrow. Good luck    

MDandy - I hope the stimms are going okay    

Olive22 - My fellow pupo buddy - How are things going hun?    

Jarjj - Hi hun Im good thanks.. Had a really bad headache and tiredness for the past two days. I was in bed by 8.30 yesterday and slept through. Work let us leave at 1pm today. By 2 I was in bed again and slept until 5.30. My head feels a bit better now. It just hurts at the moment when I walk. At the moment Im quite calm and havent even thought of testing. Im going for a blood test on Wednesday (12 days after et) I may do a test in the morning before I leave to prepare myself but to be honest Im such a whimp. Im so scared of seeing that bfn. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. How are you my love? xx I hope you have a great weekend.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thumbelina

Hope the tiredness is a really good sign   .

Just got back from Legoland - we all had great time for ds 8th birthday.

I'm thinking of you and hoping to hear it's a BFP on Wed.      

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks love. Im glad u all enjoyed legoland xxx


----------



## MD

Thumbelina and Olive - Hope you are both doing OK on your 2ww   

Hello to everyone else.

Need some help ladies!!!!

If you go to blast is this day 5 after transfer? If so what happens if this day falls on a Sunday??

MD xxx


----------



## thumbelina

MDandy - Thanks sweetie. Yes going to Blast is a 5 day transfer. Most hospitals do transfers on both Saturday and Sunday so if it falls on these days you will be fine. There are some hospitals that dont do transfers on a Sunday. If this is the case they would do the transfer on the day before which would be the Saturday. Next time ur in for your scan or if you speak to the nurse's ask them. Good luck


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies
Mdandy - my clinic only do transfer on mon,wed, fri so would def ask. Hope your ok, thanks for your pma

Thumbelina - Im testing Wed, know what you mean Im so scared about it, wouldnt dare test early, want to be PUPO for aslong as possible. I have been tired have afternoon sleep on my days off, lets hope this is positive sign for us both    Ill be thinking of you Wed     for you

Loopylea - did you ring clinic? I used menopur and did loose a litle with each vial, I was on 4. You must make sure you get it all back up on each vial, takes a while. Hope youve got it sorted  

 to everyone

I am ok, had some spotting Thur and Fri was   and   its only been a little each time so trying to be calm and positive its not bad sign. Got lots of spots and today got twinges in left side? This 2ww is awful, sending me   xxx


----------



## jarjj

Olive22

Your puppy is GORGEOUS!!

Hope you and Thumbelina both get BFP next wk!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Olive22 - Yes lets hope the tiredness is a positive sign for both of us    . I will also be thinking about you on Wednesday. Im sorry to hear you have been spotting. A lot of ladies do and go on to get a   and it is a good sign that its only a bit and then stops. Sending you loads of pma and    

Joanne - Thanks sweetie xxx Not long until you start the rollercoaster


----------



## olive22

Thumbelina - thanks, hope so    love the pic of sugar and spice, did you take it or did clinic give it to you? xx


----------



## thumbelina

Olive22 - Thanks hun.. The hospital gave us the pic and I took a photo of it to put up     xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys,  

we're back from our first stimming scan and a bit unsure how to take the results! We were so expecting to have a thousand follicles and them have to slow us down after what the idiot doctor we saw the first time said to us and there are 9 - 6 on one side 3 on the other! 

now we are starting to worry that isn't enough - the clinic seemed ok with it and aren't changing amber's dose of gonal F but it's a bit hard to have complete faith! I guess you can't win -  is 9 still a good number for the first scan?!?  god until that BFP shows up I guess there will never be no worry! 

How many is normal for this stage? What was everyone else's experience? 

We have to go in for a blood test tomorrow and then be rescanned on wednesday, fingers crossed. 

Lynnxx


----------



## Skybreeze

9 follies is great on your first scan!!!! I wouldnt be disappointed.... Hang in there hun, its at least a week before EC. So plenty of time. 

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you Natalie, that's really reassured me, got so worried it wasn't enough    feeling much better now    xxx


----------



## swhattie

Hiya Ladies,

Just wondering if it was okay to join you?? I have done two previous icsi cycles whilst egg sharing (was on Egg Share TTC) a long time ago with Natalie (skybreeze) before my clinic made me cancel my account ( i set up a new one in february though!!) - anyhow I started dowregging for my 3rd ICSI on the 18th but would like somewhere to post with ladies who are having treatment! The more threads the merrier!! Im not doing egg sharing on this cycle, im having a cycle to myself this time!! 

I still read this thread all the time and thought it would be nice to get reaqquainted with a few old faces!! 

Pinktink - 9 follies for your first scan is fab honey!! On my first egg sharing cycle I only got 8 eggies at EC which was still enough so your doing really well!!

XXX


----------



## jarjj

Pinktink,

Sounds like you doing well at this stage.  Sure it'll be fine.

joanne

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thankyou SC and Jarjj     that's really nice to hear xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Pink.... Your'll be fine, good luck with your next scan!

socialchameleon... Its like old times again!!     Welcome back!


----------



## swhattie

Thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## vikki75

oi oi socialchameleon    
sorry for gatechrashing   good luck sweetie `s


----------



## swhattie

Hiya Vikki!!! Look at you!! That bump is definatly coming on!! Cheers for the good luck hun!!


----------



## olive22

Hi all

socialchameleon -   welcome to the thread, glad you joined us. Why did clinic make you close account?

skybreeze - how you doing? Hope your not too ill  

Pink - that is fab number for first scan, I had 2 on first scan and 8 on last so your doing very well. How you finding stimms?

Thumbelina - How are you doing? This is crazy waiting  

Hi to everyone else  

I am ok, stopped spotting so   its implantation, feel tired and spotty and have slight pain in left side of tummy but apart from that ok. Very scared about Wed   xx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Olive!

I have been a member on FF since october 2006 and everything was fine with the clinic, I did my first ICSI cycle with Egg Share in June 2008 and they were fine with me posting, I had a diary & everything and didnt hold back with any info but when I did my second cycle in january I got a call whilst I was at work about a week into DownReggin advising me that 'it had been brought to their attention that I was posting information on FF surrounding my treatment and that my cycle would more than likely be cancelled - I was told that I would need to delete every post that I had written & cancel my account with FF - which in desperation is what I did!! Apparently this was because my recipient could have sussed it was me!! I actually think that is what happened and my recipient reported me!! Anyhow, it didnt get cancelled it went ahead and I got a BFP which subsequently ended in a M/C  

But I have now been 'social chameleon' since february! I lost all my bubbles, my diaries of previous cycles & everything!! But hey ho!

I take it wednesday is your OTD?? How are you feeling in general?? Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun   

XXX


----------



## spagnelli

hello everyone - hope u dont mind me joining in - im sure i had written on this thread,but apparently not! (must just be going do lally!)

hope everyone is doing ok - big hugs to u all and lots of positivity.

im due to start d/r for icsi (1st cycle / egg sharing) next tues - cant believe it - been waiting so long to get all results etc back,really cant wait now.

i really hope i get lots of eggies so that someone elsea dream can come true as well.

well,im thinking of all of u - catch up soon 

xxx mel xxx

ps - u all sound sooo lovely i really pray that all of us get our bfp's really soon xxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Spagnelli  

I always lose track of where I post!!

Fab news that you start your downregging on Tuesday! Im sure that by the end you'll have lots of lovely eggies for you recip!! Im not surprised you are excited!! Its very exciting! 

Good Luck!


----------



## MD

Olive - got my fingers crossed for you     Sounds like it was implamantion!!!   for a BFP for you on Wed.

Pink tink - I think 9 is good. I got 8 on my first scan and now i have got more than 14 and ready for EC now.

Sky - How are you doin? Hows the weight loss going.

Jarjj - Hope u are doin OK

Social -   Hello there! Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle!!! Just read your signature     I really hope it works this time for u.

Thumbelina - Hope your not going mad. What day do u test again?

Am really nervous that am posting too much about my cycle - when i had my first meeting with donation co-ordinator she did say to me as i am egg sharing i cant post to much (Was anyone else told this??) Anywho am goin for EC soon, am pooing myself!!! Not bothered about pain am just worried that i will come round and they will say sorry love we didnt retrieve any eggs!!!! Will keep u informed.

Oh social you have just been posting whilst iam and confirmed what i have been a bit worried about is true. Thank you.

MDandy xxx


----------



## jarjj

Socialchameleon - Hello and welcome, wishing you lots of luck with your tx  .

MDandy - 14 eggs, well done!  I have not been told about not posting - maybe it's only certain clinic's.  The counsellor at my clinic even gave me this web site and another to look onto for support and advice.


Thumbelina - Not long now!  You done soooo well to hold out this long.     you get BFP!   

I'm still feeling abit low about possibility of loosing my job - was informed this morning that 40 people from my dept are getting made redundant.  Hopefully find out Fri if I'm one of the unlucky one's   I'm not.  

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

Hi MDandy - Are you with Care by any chance?! Thats who I am with and they certainly dont like their egg sharers to post! I can understand to a point the reasons I suppose! But the sharers need hell of a lot of support - not only do they have the stress of their own cycles but also trying to ensure that the recip gets enough eggs, in this game that is a lot of pressure and so a board like this helps tonnes! I wouldnt worry too much about getting into trouble as though to get yourself stressed but I would just be careful around times & dates etc, as they were very strict with me!! However saying that, another lady who used to post on here, Sallyanne1, did a altruistic donation at Care Nottingham and put as much info on as what I did and they never said a word, I think its just a matter of if they stumble across the post!! 

Thank you for your kind wishes about this cycle! Very nervous that Il get BFP again for it to end it devastation again but Im not going to have a baby without ICSI so its gotta be done!!

Im off to try and get my dh to rub lavender oil into my shoulders!! Im using the old 'its me thats having the injections so the least you could do is give me a massage every now and then'!!!   it doesnt appear to be working though!!!

XXX


----------



## spagnelli

hi again - 
ok , now i am confused. can the place u r getting treatment really tell you that you cant put things on here? how would they even know? maybe i am having a blonde moment again (feel free to tell me if i am!!)

i dont think i would get through this whole thing wiv out u lovely ladies to chat too - none of my friends 'get it' as they dont have any fertility issues!~i really hope i can continue to use this to help me get through etc xxxxx


----------



## loopylea

good l;uck olive and thumblina wait almost over! really hope u both get that bfp  

hi to everyone else, ive not posted for few days been busy  wow social that is crazy being told to cancel ur account on here but yeh guess it could get quite close to reciepant finding out  never thought about them being on here too !!  i think about it whenever i go to the clinic for scans now  would be nice to see what they look like tho  !! 
olive - yeh i called the clinic the nurse didnt understand where i lost the fluid i tried explaining but she didnt get it  lol  i just said id see how i get one that next nite and it went better.  gettin a nice big bruise on my belly now  is that normal ??  feeeling tired and gettin a few tinges in tummy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Dont get all worried about it Spagnelli! So long as your not giving too many details its fine!! Besides my username at the time was my actual name!!   Gave it away a lot!!

Loopy - I too would like to know what my recipients looked like and what they were like etc but its common sense that we dont find out really!!


----------



## MD

GOOD LUCK OLIVE FOR TOMORROW!!!!!        

Spagnelli - Hi and welcome  . Wishing you lots of luck for this TX

Social - Yes with Care. Am just gonna be careful what i write - its a bloomin pain tho as spagnelli says its hard to talk to friends and family sometimes even tho they can be supportive they haven't got a clue what TX involves (My nan said to me yesterday hows the I V S going   Bless her!)  Loving your pic of Jared by the way, he's hot! Although am more of a Caleb girl. Hubba hubba!

Loopy - Sounds like you TX going well so far. I injected into my thighs but also got bruising, think its the norm.

Hope everyone else is OK.

xxxxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Thanks for all your support, so scared tomorrow means either a baby or another ivf, will be life changing either way! 

MD - I can understand why they do it, I suppose this is such a fab site lots of people join it. But as you say this site is so supportive, I dont know what I would do without it 

loopylea - glad its going ok, I got a bruise but think fat on my stomach helped  

Spagnelli - welcome  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jarjj

Olive22

Are you doing hpt tomorrow or blood test at clinic,   you get BFP!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok. Thanks for all the nice comments and reassurance    

Had my blood test today to check my levels - they came back as 1000+ which my clinic is happy with so said I can up my dose of gonal f to 187.5 tonight. Have scan tomorrow so hope my little follies are growing well      I've been eating so much protein and sitting with the hot water bottle on for hours! xxx


----------



## olive22

Joanne- I am testing at home with first urine


----------



## jarjj

Pinktink - looking forward to hearing tomorrow that you got LOTS and LOTS of follies!   

Olive22 - Thinking of you hope it's BFP for you in the morning     

Joanne

xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Very shocked but pleased to say, at 6am we got our       

cant quite believe it   really hope my recipient got a positive aswell   

Thanks to all for your support


----------



## swhattie

Olive - absolutely fantastic news!! Whoo hoo!!

[fly]Congratulations!![/fly]


----------



## Skybreeze

CONGRATULATIONS Olive!!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## moocat

Congratulations Olive!!!


----------



## MD

CONGRATS OLIVE       

Just shows it only takes one!!!


----------



## spagnelli

congratulations!! im sooooo pleased 4 u xxxxxxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies  

Olive22 - Woohooo!!!!! - Congratulations babe         - Im so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead xxx

Bad news from me    . I got my blood test results and Ive got a   again. I kind of had the idea it hadnt worked this time   - not too sure where to go from here now cos the embies were top quality each time. The nurse said I prob couldnt egg share again as its my second negative. Not unless my recipient is pregnant. Ive got an appointment tomorrow with my gp to ask for further tests. Maybe immune testing.

Sorry no personals today.. just drowning my sorrows 

Wishing all you lovely ladies all the best of luck     and    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## jarjj

Olive - I'm so soooooooooooo happy for you. MANY MANY congratulations.

Thumbelina - I'm so very sorry. thinking of you      


Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks Joanne xxx


----------



## swhattie

Thumbelina - So very sorry hun, its just unfair..... Look after yourself and make sure that you get lots of love and attention, I dont mean to sound funny but I do know how your feeling right now hun your not alone.

XXXXXX


----------



## thumbelina

Socialchamelion - thank you hunnii.. I just saw ur signature.. Im so sorry hun   

Im    you get your   - you deserve it.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## swhattie

I hope I do too....

I hope you have something to look forward to over the next few weeks, I always find it helps to have that little something just for you....

XXX


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks sweetie


----------



## luckystars

Olive - Well done hun Im pleased for you !!!! xxxx

Thumbelina - Im so sorry Im thinking of you sending you lots of    

Julie xx


----------



## loopylea

CONGRATS OLIVE!!!!!         

so sorry to hear thumblina it didnt work for u again    hope its work out for u so u can share again  

i had my first progress scan today  went well they happy wiv me got 8 good size follicals on right side, they couldnt see my left one tho ! ( i always have this problem) they didnt seem worried tho hopefully they will find it on friday on my next scan. well they best do i aint leaving that hospital til they do!!  
im happy tho didnt think id have 8 already just on one !  

hope everyone else is doing good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olive22

Thumbelina - Im so sorry to hear your news, been thinking of you.   This journey is so unfair sometimes and I    you get some answers and your well deserved bfp.   xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thumbelina.. I am so sorry hun, its just not fair to go through this a second time. I remember it all to well I'm afraid.   But all is not lost hun, I had 2 failed cycles with great embies both times. Then my third one worked.. On average it take 3 or 4 cycles to become pregnant with IVF. Its a shame that your clinic wont let you egg share? Can you change clinic's? The Lister will take you with no worries I didnt go there until my 3rd cycle. And am going to start my 4th with them soon. A lady I know on FF has been travellering from Machester for tx at the Lister. She had 3 failed tx and just got a BFP! 

Again I am so sorry, but your time will come... Its just harder for some of us.

Natalie xxx


----------



## MD

Thumbelina am so sorry to read your news - take some time out and take care of you. We will all be thinking of you      

XXXX


----------



## moocat

so sorry thumbelina, i know how your feeling hun. I got a BFN on my second IVF ES too. Life just so unfair!!!!! i recommend a HUGE glass of wine (or three!!). I am hoping to egg share again too, but haven't had my follow up yet so i am not sure if they will let me or not.


----------



## swhattie

Evening Ladies  

Had an hectic day today, dosed up on Bachs Rescue Remedy!! Jab went okay again, did it at MIL's today!!

Off shopping tomorrow night for DH's birthday pressi which is on Friday! Im taking him to London at the weekend so that should be nice!

Natalie - How are you feeling hun?

Thumbelina - Hope your okay babe and your looking after yourself and have enjoyed a glass of wine or two   on the back of you saying they wont let ES again, thats silly, as Nat says 3 or 4 cycles are the average for getting that BFP so two BFN's are not indicative to anything being amiss - not at all. 

Olive - are you having a cautious celebration tonight?! 

Hi to MD, Moocat, Loopylea & Luckystars ( i love milkyway lucky stars!) - hope your all having a lovely evening & sorry to anyone Iv missed

XXX


----------



## MD

Yello,

Hope everyone is OK!!

Thumbelina -     Hope you are as OK as can be. xxxx

Social - Hope your DH has a good birthday! You planing on doing anything special in London?

Olive - How are you feeling. Hope you are on   Have you got you scan date? 

Moocat -    How are you doing?

Loopy - Sounds like everting is going well for you  

Hi Natalie, Jarjj and Julie - Hope your all OK.

Forgot to say changed my name to MD! So anyway i had my EC and didn't get as many eggs as i thought but enough to egg share -2 of them fertilized. Throughout the whole of this TX DH and I have been pretty certain that we were going to have one put back however we had a long serious talk about it and decided to put both back! So am packing 2 4 cell grade 1 embies. Wahoo am PUPO - didnt think id get this far!

Does anyone believe in psychics? Well since my princess passed away i have always been on the look out for a good one and a few weeks ago i had a reading. The guy new my beautiful bubs had passed and he said her name!!! He told me i would be preggers with twins (Didnt tell him i was doin IVF) and he said that the 9th would be a very good day for me. My test date is 9th of oct   Its prob not true but its given me a boost and it will keep me positive for a while.

MD xxx


----------



## jarjj

MD,

I got goose bumps reading end of your message 'bout what pyschic said.  I soooo hope he right!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

Hi MD - we're planning on going to the British Museum & the Imperial War Museum, our hotel is the Hotel Russell in Russel Square but to be honest we're not that familiar with London so dont really know anywhere nice to eat! Any ideas?

Well done for being PUPO hun!! You take it easy hun!! Thats very spooky with psychic - very starnge but if its making you feel positive in the 2ww then its a bonus!

Hi Jarjj - How are you chick?

Im starting to feel the DR now - Im tried, stressed, moody and my boobs are killing me - not really enjoying it today at all..

XXX


----------



## jarjj

Socialchameleon

I'm ok - was emotional yesterday - bumps and babies EVERYWHERE - felt like they were following me! .

Loads of talk at work but hopefully find out on Monday if my job safe or not!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

I really hope your safe hun, its just not what you need is it?? MY DH's old business went bust in January just as a I had started downregging - luckily he got another job the day after - he was very lucky - Il be thinking of you on monday........ bumps & babies are always everywhere - it makes you feel sick sometimes doesnt it? It makes me wonder what they have done so well to deserve it, I really struggle seeing the really young mums, the 13 and 14 years olds - and in my town there are plenty - thats what i find difficult but hey ho!

XXX


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi everyone

MD... Congratz being PUPO!! YEY!! Very spooky about the physic! I had a reading a few months ago after my mc.. And was told I would be pregnant around Christmas and the new year. Back then we were planning IVF for October but then we cancelled it... Now we start at Chirstmas... BFP should be late January    But she also said I wouldnt need any help in conceiving. So we will see.. The reading is on the physic board... On the thread 'Anyone got any updates from lesley?' . I was pleased.. My friend  is dragging me to one in a few weeks. It scares me but I believe you take away what you want from them. I do hope that yours is true!! If it is I need the number of the physic!!  

Socialchamelon.... Can I use your name on here now?? Or are you still anon?? Have a great time in London, its a fab place to be! I recommend convent garden for a great day out... Lots to see and lovely resturants. And shows in the square. 

Love to everyone, got to rush!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## swhattie

No you can use my name now hun!! Im not sharing so it shouldnt be a problem! DH is wantiong to go to Covent Garden but I wasnt sure but now you've said Il let him have his way!!!  

XXX


----------



## jarjj

Socialchameleon,

I'm ok - am thinking of it the same as I'm thinking 'bout IVF.  That I can't change the outcome - if it's meant to be it will.  Out of my hands!

Obviuosly I SERIOUSLY hope that I keep my job and end up with BFP for Xmas!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!

Dp job been extended for another 3 months so that's something.  His redundancy now starts end of Dec.  Praying at that time we'll not care 'cos MAYBE HOPEFULLY I'll be pregnant and NOTHING can dampen out spirit's if that happens.

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

Everything works itself out eventually, its scary stuff at the time and as people I think we often think the worse of the situation - but as you said you'll be pregnant by christmas anyway so you'll not care!!! Good PMA there well done!!!


----------



## jarjj

Socilchameleon,

Thanks!  .

Hope and    we all get BFP for Xmas!

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

We will do!!   We're all going to get summer babies (Natalie an Autumn one for you babe!)


----------



## jarjj

Ah!!  I sooooooooooooooo hope so.  Keep thinking that this time next yr for Dp's birthday I could be buying him a Daddy birthday card!      

joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

(((((((helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo)))))))


Its soooooooooo quiet on here!!


----------



## Skybreeze

I kkkknnnnooooooooooowwww!  

Hows you?


----------



## swhattie

Not bad..... No show with AF but heave ho - had enough of downregging - Iv got every side effect in the world and my moods are terrible - not having much fun -0 need AF to show up to go for baseline which should have been this morning but it isnt playing ball..... Also just had enough with DH not really understanding - he does something to wind me up so Il get the face on but instead of just thinking 'oh she's a bit hormonal at the mo' he doesnt and he takes everything personally and acts all wounded...... 

Im sick of IVF Nat - Im sick of how it makes me feel and so unromantic and clinical and crap - Im so fed up of feeling like poo on drugs and then getting nothing at the end of it..... I am sick of other people around me getting pregnant so F******* easily and being all smug - telling me when their scan dates are or what they have bought..... why do I want to know 

I am sat at my desk at work trying my hardest not to cry because if someone asks me what is wrong Il eiother jump down their throat or break down crying - I have four people on my team pregnant and another one who's going to bring her baby in today! Oh fantastic - lucky old them...... 

  

Im sorry - Im just having a bad day.

XXX


----------



## Skybreeze

Have pm'd you sweetie xxxxx


----------



## olive22

Social - firstly   for you. My af was 3 days late so hopefully yours will be here soon, here is a dance to start her         Hope this helps. As for dh, mine was jokey and then did the same when I snapped back, they just dont understand, you have us. I really feel for you with the pregnant people aswell, I had 6 people at work pregnant and 1 abortion, it is so hard. Can you take any time off? We all have bad days and this rollercoaster is awful, you are only human and if you need to cry then do that. The emotion has to come out at some point. Really wish I could help you, but sending you lots of       and lots of         for this cycle, really      its your turn xxx

Sky - how are you feeling better? How are your beautiful doggies. My dp and puppy start dog agility lessons soon - dp sooooooo excited its scary!

Hi to everyone else  

Ixx


----------



## swhattie

Thank you babe - I cant take any time off - we're come in to a peak at work and so Im struggling to get time for appts let alone any holiday time - which is annoying as it seems if you are pregnant you can go off for Aquanatal at the swimming baths, attend every appointment under the sun and still have holidays yet if your actually striving to acheive a pregnancy you cant have much at all...... 

Thank you for the dance hun! Lets hope it works - I was smack bang on time on my first TX but the second time I was DR'in for 21 days - I cant cope with that - the Suprecur is having a major effect this time and all my legs are bruised more than normal......

Where I work there have been about 28 people pregnant JUST in the time that IV started treatment last june - and they all feel the need to bring in their babies and shove them under my nose - I swear if anyone else doe that Im going to tell them to remove their offspring from my vicinty.....

I need to lighten up perhaps  

XXX


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Quick update from us. We're not egg sharing any more. We don't have enough eggs to share, but have a good amount for a normal IVF cycle. 

We were both devestated about not being able to share, but maybe it just wasn't meant to be. Also wasn't helped by the fact I was scanned by a new person who REALLY hurt me and didn't seem to know what she was doing   it took ages and was horrible.

Egg collection is on weds and we're paying for the cycle ourselves. We're a bit emotionally all over the shop at the moment. Lynn's family are lending us the money - thank god, otherwise I don't know what we'd have done..

xxx


----------



## swhattie

Amber   I can only imagine how dissappointed you both are.... Very kind of Lynnes family to lend you the money - dont think about the recipient as that will only make you feel guilty and you have nothing to feel guilty for - you tried your best and thats all you can do..... and now you can focus on you.....

There is a lady at my clinic who is more than aware that I have a funny left ovary which hides a lot yet she is terrible at doing the scans, its almost like she does it on purpose and your right, it is horrible. 

 

Good luck for EC on Wednesday and for trigger tonight!!

XXX


----------



## swhattie

Amber   I can only imagine how dissappointed you both are.... Very kind of Lynnes family to lend you the money - dont think about the recipient as that will only make you feel guilty and you have nothing to feel guilty for - you tried your best and thats all you can do..... and now you can focus on you.....

There is a lady at my clinic who is more than aware that I have a funny left ovary which hides a lot yet she is terrible at doing the scans, its almost like she does it on purpose and your right, it is horrible. 

 

Good luck for EC on Wednesday and for trigger tonight!!

XXX


----------



## loopylea

hello everyone!!!!
pinktink - sorry to hear u cant share but thats great news u could lend the money to carry on 
wow i am going for egg collection on wed too ! so we'll hopefully be preggers same time!! 
i had scan today they worried im gonna over stimulate so got some tablets to take each day now til friday  looks like a good number of eggs hopefully there be plenty for me and recipent, so scared now its actually here aaaaaaaaaahhhh  
social hope ur AF arrives soon  mine was late too   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

hi everyone!

Just popped on to see how you're all doing.

Pinktink- sorry you couldn't share but glad you mananged to find the funds, like you say it just wasn't meant to be. Good luck with ec 

Olive- Congrats on that bfp, great news  

MD- Well done on being pupo, sending lots of   to you for the 2ww

Skybreeze- How are you doing?

Social- I could have written your post   . Hope you're feeling a little better now that you're not at work. Is so hard when you have to face pg women everyday, some days for me I would just go and have a cry in the loo as I just couldn't keep it in any longer and pretend all was ok. luckily she has left now (although is a v close friend who I still see and love to bits, which makes it hard as then I just felt evil for feeling that way!) Sending you lots of   for this cycle.

Am just coming o terms with our last bfn, was so chuffed when after 2 weeks of crying everyday I had a day with no tears. Luckily work has been so full on I've hardly had time to think about it all as when I do it just makes me feel so sad, so many friends are pg and due to give birth soon. We are just thinking about our next steps, may try to see a urologist before trying again, i don't think i could bare to tell dp again that it hasn't it worked, it really broke my heart. Anyway enough doom and gloom. Just wanted to let you all know am thinking of you all and sending lots of  .

Take care 

cao


----------



## swhattie

Hey Cao,   a little waft of the happiness fan could be sent in this direction eh?! Its so crap isnt it - sure we've got much to be thankful for but so as everyone else so why not us?! You hit the naiil on the head with being frightened to tell your DP again - I feel the same - with my M/C I could see hiis heartbreak right in front of my face and I didnt know what to do.... Il die if i have to do that again.....

We need a bit of Positivity!!!

XXX


----------



## swhattie

[fly]AF IS ON HER WAY!! [/fly]


----------



## Skybreeze

YEY!!!!            Let hope she get her   in gear actually appears soon!!!!   

Ceo.. SO glad you have posted, I am ok.. I have booked IVF for January bit sooner then we first thought, but it feels right. So happy your feel a bit better BFN's are so hard to deal with.... I know myself its nothing complared to lossing a baby, but its a different kind of hurt. But done give up hun, we will get there in the end!!! The Lister are fab... They will get us pregnant soon! Have you had a follow up yet? Good luck hun.

Saying about starting in December I still havent had any bloods done yet! eekkk, I should get them sorted and out the way... but I cant be bothered! lol!! Maybe next month... We will see... On a good note... I have lost 2 stone!!   I am soooo please!! weighed myself at the gym this morning. Still I have another stone to lose before Christmas! 
On a not so good note... I am giving up alchole on Thursday. Booooooo!!! lol! I need to detox... Because I have drunk my body weight ( plus the 2 stone lost!) in wine over the last few months.... Now I have to think 'my body is temple!' Not ' I'll open another bottle'! 

Right I am off now, DH will be home soon and we are going to the driving range (golf)....   No I dont play, I go for the drinks at the 19th hole... As I have a day left, why not?!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

I also gop with my DH to the golf course!! Lots of fun!! 

Well Donme on the weight loss!! look at you!! I bet your all bone! Im not drinking either boo!!

Fingers crossed she shows her face properly soon - looks like baseline will be friday!


----------



## cao

Hi

Sorry I sounded like the profit of doom yesterday! Only popped on to say I was thinking of you all!

Social- Hope work was a bit better today and you are feeling ok   Sending you a big dose of  

Skybreeze- Exciting stuff starting in Dec. No follow up yet am going to try to get an appoinmnet in October half term as it's impossible to get time off work. We can't do anything until after Christmas anyway as we are getting married on 22nd Dec so every penny we have is going on that at the moment, we would have had more money but needed to use it on the last ICSI. We are just having a small do, few family and friends and then meal in our fav restaurant/hotel after. Well done on the weight loss, I put on far bit around belly during this tx but it seems to have dropped off which is good (think it was mainly bloating). Sending you lots of   for this go and getting your bfp.

Cao


----------



## MD

*CAO!!!! *- Hope you are OK   Lovely to see you back on here.

Sky - I was asking about you weight loss the other week. OMG 2 stone thats great news!! Im so rubbish at losing weight whenever i lose 2 pound or so, i always feel quite chuffed with myself and usually have a cake to celebrate  needless to say i can never keep it off.

Social - Hope AF is well and truly on her way!!!  

Pinktink - so sorry to hear you cant egg share . Let us know how EC goes  

Loopy - Hows your TX going?? Where are you upto?

I am going insane and my 2ww seems to be 16 days not 14. Social is that a Care thing? or is it 16 days for everyone. I am getting loads of stabbing pains on my left hand side and am really worried as that is were my remaining tube is and it is blocked.  that i dont have another eptopic!! Does anyone know what happens if 1 embie implants in womb and another embie implants in tube Sorry for the moan.

xxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

No MD its a care thing!! Its 18 days from EC!! Nightmare isnt it!! Our 2WW is actually 2 and a bit WW!! Try to keep yourself calm! I know thats a load of crap saying that but it does help I think to break it up - i do a one week wait and then when i get past that week i do the other!!

AF is slowly but surely making her way!!

Cao - Your wedding is the day before my wedding anniversary!! I got married 23rd of december 2006!! I love christmas weddings - they are sooooo special! Have you seen the Wedding Day yankee candles?! They smell gorgeous - I had those mixed with the christmas yankee ones the morning i got married to get me in the mood!!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Well I’m back from a very long week. Officially came back Wednesday night from Paris, Thursday and Friday consisted of cooking and preparing for the party Saturday. And Saturday was MANIC on the go constantly all day with not enough time to decorate a hall finish making sandwiches and getting ready ourselves. But Party went down perfectly, and Sunday was lovely with the family who travelled. So back to work and sort of glad in some respects as missed it, but don’t miss the fact that I have to come back and re-do things and clean up other peoples mess which could have costs hundreds of thousands...hey ho all in the life of a day at work!

I can see loads has gone on since I been away – and I did read while travelling as I couldn’t stay away, but no time to post!

Thumbelina – I’m so sorry to hear of your sad news of a BFN. How are you and DP?? And How did the appointment go with GP?  

Loopy – Good luck for your EC today too...its funny everyone is coming round at once!  

MD – Congrtaulations on being PUPO, lets hope the little embies stay put! Lets hope this psychic is good. I’m always a bit unsure of these things but hey – I want his number?! Lol sening lots of prays for the 2ww.   

Olive – Congratulations on your BFP. So a baby and a puppy...how will you cope    

Jarjj – Glad Legoland went to well and you enjoyed it. How are things with your job, did you hear aymore yesterday? I hope its all well xx   

Pinktink – Good luck today, hope the EC all goes well. Sorry to hear that you aren’t able to ES though that you have enough follies for yourselves. Your very lucky with your parents helping you out cash wise, we would be using Mr. Visa or MasterCard, they are always very friendly and generous! Lol  

Socialchameleon – How’s the DR going? And welcome back. Sorry to hear you were forced to shut the account, but I can understand it! But at least you are back and that’s all that matters. No one mentioned to me about posting, and I even commented I post on a fertility website to the co-ordinator. Hope you had a nice weekend in London? Are you feeling anymore of the DR symptoms’ like withdrawal bleed? You certainly need a rant every now and again, and this is the place to do it. We are all here to help encourage and support each other as much as we can. I can’t even begin to imagine what its like working with people who are pregnant, that certainly doesn’t help your feelings. But it will be your time (very soon) try and keep your chin up xxx    

Skybreeze – Well done on the weight lose, that’s FAB news. You are doing so well. How did you managed to shift so much? I’ve put back on 5llb since last week, as eaten lost of carbs, which are normally not in my diet, but so hard to resist all the lovely fairy cakes and brownies we made. Plus the bday cake!! Yummm yummmm Lets hope your reading comes true too, especially as you are about to start treatment again at the end of the year! Need to get moving on those bloods Nat!  

Vikki – How’s the bump?  

Spagnelli -  Welcome to the thread, how’s your DR going?  

Cao – Hope all is good with you?! x  

We started DR Friday, and so far, I had a few light headaches but I think that was more tiredness from the weekend. I have been generally tired and not wanting to get up for work.  Continued with acupuncture on Monday which she advised this week she done stuff to try and help channel out the negatives of DR and assist the process. Lets hope it works, as still not signs of any other symptons really as per mentioned. I feel actually better than I normally do, and a lot more relaxed, I’m not sure if that’s because I’ve had a break from work or the drugs!!!
We have all of our other drugs in the fridge ready to go, and continue DR until our first blood test on 12th Oct. I have to pay for our treatment and then we just hope that the DR works. I wanted to ask anyone about the withdrawal bleeds, as my cycles are normally up the spout and I’m worried that I won’t expect the normal 7 day from starting!! I was T total at the party and became designated driver!!! (Actually that’s a lie I had 1 bottle of beer) opps lol I’m soo excited but nervous of being at this stae for the first time!

How are you all?

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Misspie,

Nothing definite 'bout my job yet - just that I have been officially told my job at risk and that IF I got made redundant I'd get just over £5 grand.  Will take a MINIMUM of 30 day's before we hear anything.  Gonna be while I'm having tx!  Great timing eh?!

Hopefully if I loose my job at least I MIGHT get pregnant     .

Joanne

xx


----------



## MD

Jarjj - Its alway the way isnt it as soon as you recieve good news something else goes tits up!   that your job is safe xxxx

Missi - Glad you have started DR sending you lots of    

xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

MD - I know!  Whatever will be ...... will be.  Just like this IVF journey I can't do anything to alter the outcome - UNFORTUNATLY!  .  Out of my job or baby I'd have BFP anyday!     .

Have been really emotional and hormonal all wk!  Don't know if it's realisation of everything happening or just that I'm becoming a mad cow! lol

Joanne

xx


----------



## loopylea

HELLO!!!
sky - very well done on losing 2 stone thats fab! x

MD - so when is ur test day ? very exciting hey but scary id imagine x

social - yey AF is here yes ?!  x

hi to ev1 else, si hard remembering where u all at?  
oh pinktink - how did EC go?

so i had EC yesterday, felt very rough when i come round needed a big dose of pefidin ( hope i spelt that rite)  good news tho got 17 eggs!! 9 for me 8 for recipent,  7 good for isci so just waiting for that phone call this morning to see how many fertilitzed

fingers x


----------



## jarjj

Looplea

Well done on 17 eggs!!  Hope lots fertilized!  

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

Hi everyone!!

Yay! Loopy Lea - 17 eggs!! Same as what I got on my last one except I had 8 and reci had 9!! Well done!!!

Yes - AF is most definatly here!!


----------



## Misspie

Loopy, congrats on 17 eggs thats sounds perfect!!! You'll have to let us knwo how many fertilised!  

Pinktink, How are you doing on your little 3 guys?!  

Social, glad your AF has come.  

Did anyone of you have any sysmptons DR....I'm not feeling much and it's weird to be sniffing this drug twice a day in each nostril and really only getting the taste of it and nothing else! I had a bit of sore (.)(.) this morning but only because i think I laid on my front all night!! lol 

xx


----------



## Misspie

ps - do you think there is anythign particular i should be eating or not eating at this stage!??!

I'm drinking coffee but it's decaff as thats all i drink!

lorna
x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Hun,

I didnt have any downreg symptoms on my first TX but on the second and this one I have done - this one more than the previous - its not a bad thing having no symptoms! It means your lucky! You need to drink lots of water to prevent any headaches you may have and to keep hydrated and eat a bit healthier than normal! The decaff is fine hun - Im not a big advocat for cutting out caffiene altogther anyhow, plenty of ladies get pregnant all the time without cutting out caffeine so I think decaff is super!!


----------



## Misspie

Thanks social. I'm trying really hard to drink at least 2lts a day of water or squash. Oh my god I can normally do 1-1/2 fine but stretching it that little further is hard work.

I'm looking forward and hoping that the blood tests shows up with the figs that are needed. And that I get a bleed before then.
How did your blood test go to see if you had DR'd the 1st time and did you have a 7day bleed?

Lorna
x


----------



## swhattie

On my first ICSI my period came slap bang on time as it should have done - and my bloods were spot on but the second time I was DR for 21 days as AF just didnt want to show! But again the bloods were fine! The thing is the DR drugs can delay your period (by up to a week my clinic say) so its not too much to worry about if it is delayed - its just terribly frustrating when it doesnt as you want to get cracking with stimms as soon as poss!! I inject for DR I dont sniff - but there isnt any difference in the jobs they do!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

Misspie... Welcome back hun, glad your all going now.   Yes I felt terrible when I was DR, I injected for 2 cycles and sniffed for 1. Injecting was worse... With sniffing I had terrible headaches, and a fuzzy head all the time. Hot flushes and cold sweats at night. Also had horrible sickness for a day or so.. You will feel better when you start stims. 
Thanks for the kind words about my weight loss... I have been going to weight watcher. I started in February, left in April when I was pregnant, then went back in September... All together I have lost 2 stone, but I still have 1 more to go.. I want to get it shifted for my next IVF. Good luck.

Ceo.. Good luck with your follow up. Who will you see, I sure Jaya.. She was lovely, I highly recommend her. Take care hun.

Katie.. How are you?? AF show properly?

Loopy.. Weldone you!! 17 eggs is amazing. Good luck hun.

Jarjj...      Never rains when it pours ah? 

MD.... Hey hun, is the 2ww dragging??  

God I am tired today and my back is killing me!! Must be the step I did last night.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Natalie!

the only steps i do chick is up stairs to bed!

Yes, AF is here!! Yay! With a vengence actually!! At Care tomorrow at 8am for my bloods doing, ring em at 1.30 to see if i can start stimms! It never fails to surprise me how fast a cycle goes! All that build up for not much at all! 

I dont think id be very good with the sniffing - I hate things being up my nose! I much prefer just darting it in! Saying that though - lasts nights jab was horrendous - the needle was blunt! Again - mind you in previous cycles when they have been blunt id have squirt mi buserelin back into its vial and got a new needle - not now - I just whack it in however mcuh it hurts! Im hard me!


----------



## loopylea

thanks girls

well got the call at 8.45 this morning, 4 have fertilized so going in tomo morning 10.15 !!  excited now
dont know if 1 or 2 will be transferred depends on grade of them  they said they dont really like to put 2 back in if ur under 30  im 27  high risk of twins    just have to wait n see!! hopefully they all great then have 1 and 3 frozen

misspie - i had no symptoms on DR but my last few days before EC i was pretty emotional  keep crying thro x factor !!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## spagnelli

hi every1, just a quick 1 to say - soz not been on here 4 ages,been miserable!! d/r didnt happen - lab error so hav 2 wait til next month now! grrrrrrrrrrrr. 21 days from tues xxxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

Howdy, 

Spag - Sorry to hear your D/R didn't happen.   What did they get so wrong??! Just think your cycle will be here before you realise 

Loopy - Congrats on your 4 fertilised, thats fantastic. You'll have to let us know how many you actually put back and how many you got to  . Good luck for today and I hope it all goes swimmingly for you xx  
X-factors this weekend, I'll let you know how I'am l

Social - Good luck today, hope your app all goes well   I'm so glad I'm not doing the jabs yet (the pain) and sniffing makes things so much more easier to be out and about without worrying about the time or dissapering to the ladies to inject!  Good luck on starting stimms.

nat - Your doing so well with the exercising and dieting, keep it up   I wish i had your motivation for that. x 

Nothing with me today, still sniffing, been 1 week today and no major sysmptons that I can actually put down to the drugs. Have to phone up and pay for our treatment, now do I go Mr Credit Card or Debit Card I may want the cash for a raining day!!! LMAO

I got work to do but really can't be bothered!

Lorna
x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Lorna -

Appointment fine - just went in for baseline bloods - they dont scann at Care Sheff - Iv just gotta ring em at 1.30 to see if i can go with stimms! 
The jabs are fine - they very rarely hurt and when they do its because you've got a blunt one! I actually enjoy doing it really!


----------



## Misspie

Social - Glad everything went fine, just waiting for the results now. Ohhh exciting, you'll have to let us know! You must be sadistic if you like jabbing yourself! LMAO

L
x


----------



## swhattie

Quite a few people have said the same!


----------



## Skybreeze

Tired, tired, tired!!! 
Need bed I think today!!!

Katie... Good luck hun! Strange not having a scan?? Oh well, it works anyway!

Misspie... Mr Credit card I think!   Save the money for 'just incase'! How much is you cycle costing?? Where is your clinic?

Loopy... Yey hun!! Good luck, I hope you get some lovely frosties. 

spagnelli... I just replied to you on September Sunflowers ( I am looking after the thread for a while! not cycling!) Good luck hun.

Got weighed in last night, another 3lbs!!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## swhattie

Natalie - Fantastic loss again sweetie!!!

Im quite pleased I dont get scanned - Iv been scanned whilst bleeding before obviously and its horrible!


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

Cao big hugs    so sorry to hear it was a BFN x

Social  good to hear your AF has finally arrived!!   when do you ever hear of anyone celebrating their AF apart from on this website!!   

Skybreeze well done on your weight loss hun! and its brilliantly that you will be starting again soon

pinktink sorry to hear you can't share hun   

MD how you feeling hun? congrats on being PUPO!!!   when you do you test?

misspie how's the DR going? i found i didn't have any symptoms for the first few days and then started getting the dreaded hot flushes and night sweats!!!! 

Loopy hope transfer went well. Did they put one or two back? you are now officially PUPO!!!   

jjar hi there hun! nice to see you on this thread. I ve sent you a PM xx

Spag that is so rubbish!!    bloody labs!! your be DR before you know it

AFM - sorry i ve not posted for ages! been lurking and reading all your threads, but need some time to lick my wounds after our BFN. feeling much better now. Been for my follow up today and the clinic will let us egg share again, but this will be the last time. They said that our embies were all top quality last time, so now its just a case of making them stick!    We are going to start treatment in january. Neither of us fancied going through treatment over christmas. Going to try and lose some weight in the meantime    

Hope you all have a great weekend. I am off out for a chinese tonight with the girlies    diet can start next week!!!
xx


----------



## loopylea

hey !
just thought id let ya allknow we had 1 transfered yesterday, DP really didnt want 2 he is against twins big time, i dont want twins ideally either but think i just wanted that ex chance of becomin pregnant wiv not thinkin of the conseqences. we had one 4 cell and one 3 cell they didint mention the others as i donr think at that time they had developed very well, so we had the 4 cell put back in and waited for a phone call about the 3 cell as to wether we could freeze it.  they called few hours later and all 3 had gone on to two 4 cell and one 3 cell, so we had all 3 frozen ! which im very pleased about 
so its the dreaded 2ww, keep worryin ev time i go to toliet im gonna have a bleed    trying to rest as much as possible.
hope ev1 is good, lookin forward to x factor tonite wiv hopefully no tears


----------



## MD

Helllooowwiiee,

Hows everyone doing?

Loopy - Great news on the egg count and congrats on being    *PUPO*    sending you lots of  

Social - Glad your bloods were OK. Have you started stimming??

Moocat -   Hope you are OK. Great that you can egg share again.

Missipie - Hows the sniffing going?? D u go for your DR scan soon?

Spag - Sorry you couldnt start DR. Sending lots of   for when you start tx.

Natalie - Congrats on the extra weight loss xx

Am going insane argh!!! The constant knicker checking and over analysing is wearing me out ha ha!! My test date is Friday the 9th. I have to work on Friday as well so really not looking forward to going into work if i get a negative result!!!

Speak soon xxx


----------



## swhattie

hi LL - Congrats on being Pupo!!!  

MD - Your doing really well - the 2WW is just awful and I always lose it completely!   I have started stimms yep!! I started last night! 

It is   today!!


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

ll - congrats on being PUPO    sending you    and    

MD - Nearlt there, the 2ww is just awful, sending you   and    

Social - great you have started stimms, hope all goes well    

Hi to everyone else

 to all xx


----------



## thumbelina

Hello ladies  

Sorry I havent been on for a while.. I have a lot to catch up on.. lol

Jarjj - I hope everything is going okay at work    

MD - Not long to go now.. How are you feeling? Sending you loads of    

Loopylea - Congrats on being pupo hunnii - sending  you loads of    

Misspie - Hope the dr is going well hun.. On my first tx I had loads of d/r symptoms but I didnt get as many the second time.. It really is always different    

Socialchameleon - whoo hoo!!!!!! - Congrats on starting stimms hunnii    

Moocat - Hope ur okay babe    

Pinktink - Im so sorry you couldnt es. How are things going with you? Sending you loads of     for this cycle

Cao -    

Skybreeze - Congrats on your weight loss  

Olive22 - How are you babe? Have you got a date for your scan yet?   

AFM - I have been slowly coming to terms with my bfn. I spoke to the clinic and the lady I donated to got a bfp so I really am over the moon for her and feel really proud I helped her to get her dream. I am going to get immune testing done which my consultant wasnt too happy about as I have not had 3 bfns yet but I told him I wasnt prepared to go through it again to get another bfn under my belt. Im certain its not just bad luck as the embryos were top quality each time and my recipient got pregnant first time with my eggs. I should be able to es again now though.

I also saw a psychic on Tuesday and it was really freaky. He knew things about me that no one else did. He asked if I have a long scar acrossways under my belly button. I said no and he said I will do. He also said Im deffo gonna have twins. He is not sure when but I def will. He thinks I might have a single baby too and he is not sure whether it will be before or after the twins but he is deffo sure about the twins. He asked whether I had them in the family and I said no but I knew why he said that. He  asked me how I felt about it and I said I would be over the moon.. lol.

He also said he knew I am going to have tests done soon for something I am worried about and that it will be alot of blood that they take and it will take 2/3 weeks to ge the results. he told me not to worry and I am going at the right time.. deffo getting the tests done now.

Whooaa.. That post turned into a me post.. sorry.. lol

Sending everyone loads of     and    

Sorry to anyone I have missed.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thumbelina,

Hopefully find out on Fri if I still got job or not!   .

I sooo hope the pyschic right and your dream to become a Mammy comes true very soon!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## thumbelina

Jarjj - Thanks hunnii - good luck for Friday - Im    for ya    xxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Thumbelina – Ohhhhh your psychic guys sounds fab. You’ll be visiting him constantly as soon as you become a mummy!   Maybe he’ll tell you when to buy the lottery tickets too! Hehehehe.   That’s good news you will be able to ES again, I bet your recipient is over the moon. It’s nice to hear when it works for the other party. When are you hoping to start your cycle again?  

Jarjj – Good luck for Friday. Hope everything turns out to be okay!   

Skybreeze - Congrats on your weight loss   

Social- Cograts on starting the stimms. When’s your next date for a scan?  

MD – When’s your test date? Can’t be long now !!   

Olive22 – When’s your first scan due? Have you had any MS yet?  

Moocat -  Great that you can egg share again.  

Loopy – Congratulations on being PUPO  and good luck on the 2ww 

Pinktink – Good luck on the 2ww, I know its hard but remember it only takes 1 embie, try to stay positive!!!    

This DR stuff isn’t fun, the first sniffs in the morning, I always find my nose is fully blocked, and keep sneezing, so end up taking it twice. In the evenings its fine, but I’m not having any real symptoms. Still no withdrawal bleed, is that a concern??!? Though my (.)(.) are very heavy and sore. They are big enough, without them looking like they’ve now been pumped up with water!!!! I’m not sure if that’s DR related or just AF related. Slight headache this morning, but I know that’s tiredness, after having the god children at the weekend and no lay ins, plus late nights and lots of non-stop fun!! Lol 
Tonight is going to consist of acupuncture and then home for dinner and SLEEEEEEEEEEP! Luckily am not in London this week for work, but next week s going to be hectic, with hospital and Monday and a few trips to London...Zzzzzz

How’s everyone’s weekend been?  

Lorna
xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Ladies,

Looks like Fri may be D Day to see if I still employed or not!  Fingers crossed eh?!  Still struggling with my weight am at gym 3 times a wk but weight just going up and up.  More I think 'bout it more chewed I get and head for the deadly CHOCOLATE.  Cant believe 3wks today I'll have took my 2nd injection!  EXCITING stuff!!

Hugs to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

Jo -     for you. chocolate is deadly stuff isnt it  

Thumbelina - sorry about your negative, great that you can be so lovely and happy for other lady. It is am amazing gift you have given her. Lots of      for next cycle,     physic is right

Loopy - how you doing? Congrats on being PUPO,     for you

pinktink - it really does only take 1, I only had 1 embryo survive and that stuck. PMA   

Lorna - I had very sore boobs during dr and stimms. My bleed was few dates late, dont worry

Sky - how are you doing?

 to everyone

I am ok ta, my 6 week scan is this Wed, feeling nervous as no symptoms yet. Very tired and work is stressful! Not sure whether to find out about receipient?  what do you think? xx


----------



## MD

Hey!

Jarjj -    that its good news on fri!!! Only 3 weeks to go god thats come around quick. Not long now 

Missipie - Dont worry bout symptoms of DR. I was really worried when i was DRing about lack of symptoms but everything turned out Okley dokely. 

Thumbelina -   Hope you are feeling OK. Great news that you can ES again. Keep us updated on the tests - hope they go ok. xx

Olive - Hey!! How are you feeling?? Have you got your first scan soon?

Social - Wahoo!!!! Great news that you have started stimming.

Loopy - How u feeling?

*Rant Alert*
Well im really down - got that pain in my left side still so rang care and they said its prob a bladder infection. Went to GP's and they tested my urine and confirmed that i have a slight infection. My GP has prescribed me antibiotics that he said shouldnt have an effect on a baby if im preggos but he didnt sound to convinced! i still feel like its more than a water infection! Am so scared that its ectopic after my previous pregnancy! Doc said its way to early to feel pains from an ectopic but am still worried! On top of all this am missing my little girl so much. I miss everything about her! She would be 5 next month, it really hurts that i wont be able to see her in her first little school uniform   I feel like crap. Rant over


----------



## jarjj

MD -      .  You ae allowed a rant!  You are amazingly brave  .


Olive - CHOCOLATE eh?!    Stated weight watchers in the morning.  Wonde if I can loose 11lbs in just over 2wks! Lol

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misspie

MD - We are all allowed a rant, so don't worry. This is why we come to the boards to have a rant and lots of support. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you and your DH.   

Olive - Good luck tomorrow  

Well, i had some symptons last night, I woke up hot hot hot, very irritable and any slight noise DW made, was sending me stir crazy!! Acupuncture was great, I'm certainly chilling out more with it, and having my mind focused on what I want in life! Was no pins in belly last night, just other places, so was nice! I wasn't going to go next Monday as we have our blood test, but I think it's important not to miss now.
She's told me to try and have a little more faith in that it will work and not to be sooo realistic treying to control my emotions if it doesn't happen, as we/I need to believe in myself and people around me a bit more!
I also have the start of a withdrawel bleed - WOHOOO, subconciously I love it, as I know in my mind now something is working!

Lorna
xx


----------



## loopylea

olive - good luck tomo x

MD - yes hun let it all out, sounds like u have been thro so much, stay strong im sure everything is fine, i really hope u get a bfp when is your test date?

jarjj - good luck at weight watchers !!  

thumbelina - your physic sounds amazing, ive always wanted to see one but am too scared of what i mite  hear!

hope ev1 else is doing fine

im doing ok gettin twinges in lower belly  does anyone know if thats normal ? im now on day 5 since transfer i know its prob too early for any sort of sign its prob cause im waiting for somethin to happen!
2ww is dragging i keep looking at the calendar at work  think i mite take it down


----------



## jarjj

looplea

Joined ww but came home and had ham butties and crisps!  REALLY REALLY need to get my   in gear!

I hope by the time it's my birthday (16th) that there is LOTS and LOTS of BFP'S to celebrate!!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## loopylea

haha  naughty naughty 
oh 16 again, god that would make things easier again wouldnt it!


----------



## cao

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing ok  Just a flying visit as have so much work to do for tomorrow but wanted to say-

MD wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow  for your bfp.

cao


----------



## loopylea

right im gonna moan today, feeling crappy, think im suffering side effects from these god damn pesseries 
just googled cyclogest and seen alot of people wiv simular side effect as i have, consipation but now the oppisite with bad bad windy pops  painful actually.  feel sick this morning but that passed, started to think thats it it aint worked this morning, i been very moody too kept shouting at my son this morning before school just because he was watchin ben 10 instead of gettin his uniform on!!! felt so guilty when i got to work.
would appreciate anyone letting me know if they have had simulair side effects  xxxxxxxxx
moan over
hope everyone good


----------



## Misspie

Ahhh loopy, have a moan get it out. makes you feel better!! Hope your feeling better today!  

MD - Good luck for today amd hope everything is going well      

Hows everyone else doing?!

I'm bored bored bored bored bored of waiting for my blood test, I can't believe I have to wait for the weekend. But then so excited its our 1st anniversarry and we only have till Monday to wait for the blood test and being shown how to use the injections so we can hopefully start stimming Wed. OMG - Its soo REAL. makes me well up inside at the thought of it.

My emotions are still ona high but I'm definatly more senstive to anything on tv, I felt really upset for Newt on Hollyoaks last night, and Jake, but I'm really trying hard to hold them back but always a few will escape. 

Whats everyones plans for the weekend?

x


----------



## jarjj

Misspie

Thinking of you


Joanne

xx


----------



## MD

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing OK!!!

Olive hope your scan went OK.

Sorry i have not really read back. Unfortunately my treatment was not successful this time am really gutted. Will take some time out for a few days but ill be back for a natter with you all very soon.

Sending lots of       to all ladies under treatment at the mo xxx

MD x


----------



## loopylea

MD  so sorry to hear it didnt work 4 you this time, thinking of you  

misspie  gd luck at your app tomo, thats great that ur be startin injections wed, it all goes soo quick doesnt it once it starts, i cant believe i only have 5 days til test day  

olive  how did the scan go? 

my stomach well bowels have calmed down now, was gettin more twinges last nite, so so scared it hasnt worked  trying to be positive but ive seen so many negative pg tests over the years i dunno if i can face another  

hope everyone else is good x


----------



## olive22

Hi all

MD -   sorry it didnt work, take time for yourself, thinking of you  

Loopy - you are nearly there        for you 

misspie - good luck for app       

Hi to everyone  

Sorry havent been on, scan didnt go well. They coulndt find a sac   they suspected an ectopic, took blood and I was referred to my EPU. I was told to go Thur am and not eat incase they needed to operate. This night was awful, couldnt stop crying. Well had another scan Thur and they found a sac in uteus so definately not ectopic. The problem is it is too small, measuring 4 weeks so 2 weeks behind. I have been told that either it is a slow developer but more than the likely our baby has died   I have another scan Thur am so they can see if it has grown, if not I will come off meds to loose the baby. Just feel so upset, dont know how to feel. The problem is the limbo and that little gimmer of hope I have been given - so confused dont know how to feel. 
Sorry for a depressing me post xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Olive.. I am so sorry sweetie.     

MD...    Sorry hun, Good luck with your next cycle!! Will you be egg sharing again.

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Olive

   

Joanne

xx


----------



## cao

Hi

MD -so sorry that this didn't work for you and dh this time  . Thinking of you 

Olive-  that your next scan on Thurs shows that your little one is growing as it should be. The same thing happened to me and the waiting part, not knowing what's going to happen is torture,you don't want to give up but at the same time you know there is the chance that things won't be ok. I really do feel for if you want to chat feel free to pm me .

Hope eveyone else is doing ok.

cao


----------



## moocat

so sorry MD. Life is just not fair hey hun. Are you going to try again? xx

Olive    fingers crossed everything will be ok on your next scan and your wee little one has grown

Hi jjar, sky, cao, loopy, misspie and anyone i ve missed! hope your all having a good weekend. I am on my last night tonight, then back in the land of the living! its been a long week.....

Just wondering if anyone is going to the fertilty show in november its on 6th & 7th in london. I was thinking of going but hubby is working, so thought if a few others were going we could meet for coffee/lunch. Would be nice to put a face to a name!! they have some interesting seminars happening. There website, with all the details on is www.fertilityshow.co.uk


----------



## swhattie

Hi Ladies,

MD - So sorry it didnt work out this time chicken  

Olive - really hope your next scan is a good one babe and everything is as it should be   

Moocat - Id have really loved to have come to the fertility show but I cant afford to pay to travel to London and then back up again, we can really only afford to get there for special occasions! things like this that effect everyone should be done as a roadshow instead of just in London otherwise a large proportion of the country miss them when they would have otherwise liked to have gone  

AFM - Last scan tomorrow morning and EC on wednesday pupo by friday!

XXX


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck for wednesday Katie!!!     PUPO here you come!!! 

Moocat.. I was thinking about going to the show, its not to far from me.. The only thing putting me of is will there be anything there that us on FF dont already know?? I'm not sure.

Just found out my GP has been supended!!   Oh dear, there is a locum who is lovely appartently.. But I am not too sure if she will do my blood tests for egg share... Gonna give them a ring soon. Just my luck that I will have to go all the way to the Lister for a few blood tests!!!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Natalie

Hope GP will do blood tests for you.

Wishing you EVERY bit of luck with your next tx

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah thanks Joanne!! Your so lovely, been seeing posts from you on some boards I llok after and your so suportive! Thanks you sweetie. I wish you luck in you tx as well!!! 

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Natalie

Thanks Hun,

Seems like forever ago when you 1st replied to me about egg share and my query on GP doing blood tests.  Have just found out I'm NOT being made redundant - Thank Goodness!  DP still on his 90 day notice so we PRAYING out tx works!!  What will be will be though....

I'm finding it very hard to be positive at minute - sooo unlike me.  Start injections in 10 days!!! where has the time gone!!!??  It's consuming my whole life and I ain't even started Tx yet!!  Poor DP TMI but sex life out the window - can't even think 'bout it.  What's going on??!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats fab your not getting made redundent!!!! What a relief.

The thing with IVF is does and will take over everything in your life, honestly I have had no life since our first cycle in 2007... Mind you we did almost start a cycle of IVF in 2006, so since then really... Sex and IVF dont go together, as soon as your on the drugs you feel nothing even close to sexy... I am sure DH understands. 

We are all here for you, remember we have all been where you are... And I am going to back to where you are very soon.   For the bl**dy 4th time   

Hang in there!! Your'll be pregnant for Christmas along with Katie!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Yes you will!!!   Big fat christmas turkeys!! Well not quite so fat!!

Be warned however that the no sexiness is not the same for everyone - IVF makes me horny!!   Especially the stimms bit - I am like a nymph! Im sure your DH defo wont mind then!!


----------



## jarjj

DP will be over the moon if I turn into sex addict!!! lol

I soooo hope I'm fat at butter over Xmas and ill with morning sickeness then hope you all all as well

Joanne


xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

social -   I have to say never felt horny! bet dp wishes I did        for ec

Jo - great news your not being made redundant, fertility does consume your whole life once you get on the rollercoaster. My advice is take 1 day at atime,     for you 

Nat - how you doing with your temple body? hope your ok and really hoping this is your time lots of       and       for you

MD -   thinking of you 

Moocat - I looked at the show but thought the same as Natalie, not sure how useful it will be for me  

 to anyone I have forgotton

I am doing ok, plodding along. How long until you need blood tests again? xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

*GOOD LUCK KATIE!!!!*​
N xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Thank you Nat!! 

XXXXXX


----------



## loopylea

social - good luck today x

jo - that is great you still have your job, yes this ivf thing is so hard enough, emotional and money side of it def wouldnt be good if u lost your job too so thats brill!  

olive - hope ur doing ok, when do u have another scan?

hey everyone else, oh about the sex bit   we've been too scared to do it since embryo transfer incase it does anything haha oh god and before that it was killed by the fact we had to use condoms  hate em! 
hopefully it'll pick back up soon  

well only 2 more sleeps til D day, feeling scared little excited but ive been trying not to get hopes up too much , not looking forward to it will be such a crap day friday if its BFN  
sending myself lots of


----------



## swhattie

Loopylea - I never had sex during 2ww although I did have some cheeky O's!!! Read a poll on another thread about them and there was quite a deal of people having orgasms that got a BFP! But its the drugs that make me horny - the stimmin ones mainly!!


----------



## vikki75

gate crashing to wish katie luck for today x x  x


----------



## swhattie

Im so tired ladies so I really apologise for my crappy personals.....

I got 9 eggs - disappointed considering how many follies I had and the fact that i wanted to have a few frosties from this cycle after egg sharing for my last two  but to be honest - the pain was awful. It was horrendous, the clinic was very busy today and there  were lots of EC's - and I didnt get to take my tamazepam til quite late so I wasnt very sleepy, the nurse was lovely but kept telling me to stop breathing my gas and air and it just hurt so much..... Id have been happy if they had just left it at one egg with it TBH..... But 9 is good and im not gonna moan about that but I dont think Il be going back to that clinic for another EC - there isnt ebough pain relief for me, i might just be a wuss but i dont like being hurt

Call coming tomorrow to see if i have any embies then off out to vist my pregnant friend and have lunch!

Hiya Vikki - That bumps only little isnt it?!


----------



## vikki75

Katie hun thats still a fantastic amount !! my bump wat bump lol   i wish you all the luck for the call tomorrow hun an hopeflluy ill see you with a mega bump soon xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Social - sorry to hear e/c was painful   .  Well done on 9 eggs though.

Vikki - Your bump is AMAZING! love it. I want 1!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## loopylea

social - well done on 9 eggs, wow u were awake ? i was put to sleep thank god was in so was pain when i woke tho, fairplay to u for being awake thro that!!!  hope u get good news today 
haha would try the big O but only one day left now, gutted missed out there!  

hi vikki - wow your bump is HUGE!    good luck wiv their arrival bet your super excited!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Loopy - All my EC's I have been awake for, they are horrendous but yesterdays was the worst ever!

BUT - I have 5 embies!! Out of the 9 7 were good to inject! Im happy with that!


----------



## Misspie

Hi Ladies,

Our clinic has moved out of the Oxford Hospital as of a week ago and now are based on a business park in Oxford, very strange to be moving but apparently the hospital wanted the ward back. The new clinic is lovely though, it did feel like I was visiting a client in London or going for a conference LOL but still very modern, and very very very nice!! 
We went our blood test Monday to check the current situation of the D/Regging drugs, didn’t really have loads of side affects except lots of blubbing away to tv at both happy and sad moments ! We received the blood results same day and all clear, I’ve D/R’gd and starting Monday by reducing the sniffing to once, twice a day!  

It's very surreal how that we finally start our stimming TODAY. I've been pushed back a day from any normal cycle and on a lower dose due to PCOS. But that’s good at least they are being careful!!! As this is my first cycle I'm very nervous what to expect from that first injection, I've never injected myself before....and injecting into some pretend belly really feels like I was at a first aid course, trying to revive up "Annie" !!! 

OMG TODAY I INJECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             

They have put me on 112.5 Gonal F once a day until my first scan on Wednesday to assess how my body is responding to the drugs! Then second scan next Friday along with blood test.
On our first consultation scan I produced 14 follies one aide and 11 on other with no medication, os the ES consultant is hoping I produce plenty of eggs for the recipient and myself. I do hope so, as this scares me the most just because I produce enough follies generally I might not produce many good quality eggs.
Our recipient can’t accept a fresh cycle as even though she has D/R’gd, she has suddenly developed a fibroid which needs to be taken care of first. This means her batch will go to freezing.

I asked DW yesterday what happens if I don’t produce enough do I keep them or give them away, and she was positive on about keeping them, but here is something that compels me to say “you keep them all”. But we agreed to discuss as and when this happens.

Good luck to loopy, only 1 day left are you feeling any urge to test   

Socail, conragts on your 5 little embies, thats great news....when are they expecting to do ET??   


Jo – Big congrats that your not being made redundant. Sounds like a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders.  

Natalie – Your doing a fab job with the exercising and weight. I wish I was so committed like you. 

MD/Olive – How are things going?  

Hi to anyone I've missed or forgotten  

Lorna
xx


----------



## jarjj

Lorna

Let me know how 1st injection goes please.  Got my injections training next thurs and start injections 25th Oct.  Am TOTALLY ****ing myself - 'bout injections, infact 'bout this whole journey.

Sure it will all work out though   .  It's my birthday tomorrow but no alcohol for me, I'm being good.  My sis hen night in 3wks - going to be a long night for me then! lol

Was meant to start on diet today but just had sausage sarnie!  Don't think I'll ever learn! lol

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misspie

Jo - the training is fine.....more funny sticking a needle into some soft rubber and injecting it with Selene solution, pore piece of rubber has been pricked and filled sooo many times I would imagine.!!!

I'm not looking forward to tonight at all, I think we are going to play it, that I stick the needle in, DW holds it for me, while I squeeze the end and push it in at my comfort level.

Happy birthday for tomorrow, I knwo what you mean on the alcohol, I've been very good - just had sips here and there just to celebrate with people. But it's really hard to try and explain why I cna drink "ohhh i'm sorry I'm watching my weight, or pacing myself" (only never drinking)

L
xx


----------



## loopylea

social - congrats on your 5 embies thats brill!


misspie - nah not had the urge to test early  my friends keep saying go on go on but dont wanna false reading plus i am soo scared of doing it anyways i dont even wanna do it in the morning mite wait til saturday.  haha nah i will, telling myself it aint worked anyway, feeling like my AF is gonna come, tummy feels heavy and i was boiling in bed last nite could hardly sleep! KNICKER CHECKING ALL DAY TODAY  
i have been feeling dizzy today too not sure what thats all about?
good luck with first injection, i was like that but after the first it was easy from there.  by EC had nice huge green bruise on my tummy tho not nice   

jo - you are a naughty naughty girl    happy birthday for tomorrow, have a big slice of b day cake too  why not?!!! hopefully we will all be eating for two soon anyways


----------



## jarjj

Looplea      to hear you get BFP tomorrow

Joanne

xx


----------



## loopylea

we are devastated  woke at 5.30 done test about 5.45 just laid in bed til my son woke at 7 wondering why?  so i tex my friends and family  soon as my mum called i broke down now i cant stop crying     DP keeps saying why didnt it work, i dont bloody know, he blaming his sperm but i think its me.
so guess ill call the clinic in couple of hours, guess next stage is to use frozen embies, is that called FET?
mind u we still owe some money for icis and the 440.00 for freezin so prob wont be able to do it til after crimbo, plus dont think i can take any more emotional **** for bit now, got lil boys 5th birthday next month then crimbo so just gonna enjoy them , plus DP work is lookin like it could run out, his site is coming to an end in few weeks and dunno whether he gunna have any more work   
well enought of my depressing rant, thanks everyone for advise and support, hope u all the best  
maybe catch some of u on here next time x


----------



## moocat

big hugs* loopy*, life just isn't fair. Rant away hun. Give the clinic a ring and see what they say, not always a bad thing to take sometime out. Thinking of you xxx

Hi *jjar*     hope your ok, not long til your start hun

*Social *well done on your 5 gorgeous embies  when ET?

*Misspie *hope the injections are going ok. Whens your first scan? exciting stuff 

*Vikki* bump is looking lush!!  

*Sky* hope your ok hun, any news to when you start hun?  

Big  to anyone i ve missed

AFM Not much happening really. Waiting for my AF to arrive, its been 6 weeks since i bleed following ET. Seems a long time, not sure if i should be worried. Still waiting for my response to my funding appeal letter  , but if not then we will start ES again in january. Back on the diet and enjoying having sometime out!


----------



## jarjj

Loopy - I'm so sorry. sending lots of hugs

Moocat - Hi hun.  No birthday celebration.  2 of my kids bad, high temp 38.6 degrees! sore throat -general flu symptoms.

Hope hospital decide to fund you.  I start injections in 9 days! Can't believe it! No sign of drugs delivery yet

Joanne

xx


----------



## swhattie

Loopy - so sorry its bad news hun - please dont let DH blame himself nor blame yourself - this is no ones fault hun its just really s**t luck - look after yourselves and have a nice vino  tonight  

Moo - ET is 2 hours!!  

Hi Jarjji


----------



## moocat

Whoop Whoop!!!! good luck social!!! is it going to be one or two!!! will be thinking of you and sending lots of


----------



## swhattie

Moocat - Its going to two put back!! The clinic have just rang and all five have gone on to divide!

I have:

2 @ 4 cell
2 @ 3 cell
1 @ 2 cell

We are having the 2 4 cells put back - who incidentally are called Ant & Dec, and the other 3 are being frozen - they are called Rita, Sue & Bob!

Im very happy at the mo - another hurdle crossed!

XXX


----------



## moocat

Social thats great!! i hope ant & dec are very very happy in their new home (and that rita, sue & bob have their thermals ready!!)
Seriously hope everything goes well and you get your BFP. Just think in a couple of hours your be PUPO - how exciting!

Oh and whats your song of the day (just been reading your diary!)

xxx


----------



## Misspie

Loopy – Am soooo sorry big big hugs. I agree with Moo, give the clinic a call and see what they say and suggest. Poor DH and you, it obviously wasn’t meant to be, try not to keep blaming yourself, like social said, why don’t you have great relaxing night and open a big bottle of wine!

Moo – No AF, wow that’s been a long time. First scan is Wednesday, have tried to book 2 half days of next week, I’m sure my boss is probably thinking I have interviews to go to LOL Good luck with NHS on funding.

Social – GOOD LUCK, lets hope these little 2 stay safe! Thats great news about the divide, and BIG freeze. How do I access diaries, will go on hunt now, and do you think its worth starting one??

Jo – HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Sorry to hear about the children, hopefully it doesn’t spoil your day too much!

I couldn't wait, and we done ours at 7.30 last night...was a bit nervous, but no problem didn't hurt at all. Only concern was I didn't do it low enough in my belly, we were a bit excited and done it next to my belly button, plus it doesn't seem like your actually putting anything in, as i couldn't feel it, and it was only a couple of clicks for me sat at 112.5. Hey ho, tonight I will administer further down the skin, I can’t wait for tonight to do it again!!

Lorna
xx


----------



## jarjj

Social

Hope ant and Dec settle in for the long haul!  Hope my birthday and the fact Ant and Dec are from my area is a VERY good omen for you.

joanne

xx


----------



## olive22

Social - thats great news, congrats on being PUPO, hope ant and dec settle in well    

Loopy -   an sorry to hear your news, you musnt blame yourself. Take some time for yourself, the break sounds good then you can move forwards   

moocat - going to do af dance for you         hope it helps

jo -    

misspie - glad first jab went well 

 to all xx


----------



## Misspie

Ldies, 

A quick question. I started stimms as you knowlast night, but Im still spotting it's like the start of my af, when you wipe and its bright red and like i need to start using somehting, but it never amouts to anything except when I wipe. Its annoying and can be itchy and sometime sdarker than the red. Is this okay? Sorry for TMI

L
xx


----------



## veng

Katie good luck with Ant & Dec  

sorry to read your news Loopy  

good luck everyone


----------



## swhattie

Hi ladies, 

Thank you for all your lovely comments about ant & dec!! ET was fine and all happy that Im now Pupo!! Hope they're all settling in nicely!!! 

Moocat - I forgot all about song of dday for the last few entries!! Need to sort myself out!! Think that today there can only be one song of the Day! LETS GET READY TO RHUMBLE!!!

misspie - are  stimming now?? If so then a few days of light bleeding is fine hun....


----------



## loopylea

thanks everyone, yes enjoyed a bottle of wine last nite, feeling alot better today 

social - good luck to ant and dec, ill keep an eye on your posts over next 2w


----------



## Skybreeze

Just a quick one

Katie.... Wooohhoooo PUPO!!!   Congratz sweetie... AND 3 little frosties, AMAZING!!   FYI, one of my cycle buddies in 2007 had 2 embies called Ant and Dec she now has twin boys!!          Good luck.

Loopylea... So sorry for your BFN, it will get easier  

Misspie.... Light bleeding is quite normal while stimming, just keep an eye on it hun. It should stop soon. 

Lots of love all round
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## swhattie

OOOh Nat you've just made Scotts day with your cycle buddies story!! I hope the sdsame happens for us!!   I may even call them Ant & Dec!! Im haiving to go to chemist today though because I have the worst trapped  wind ever   its killing me!


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh sweetie.. Hope your feeling better soon. I remember getting terrible intergestion while on my last 2ww... Yuk. 

N xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Iv been to Tesco and got some Rennie Deflatin - i asked the pharmacist if they were okay to take (it does say they are fine for pregnancy but just wanted to be sure!) but she took about 18 hours before she decided they were fine - way she was carrying on I dont think she had ever heard of IVF before!


----------



## jarjj

Social - hope Ant and Dec are settling in    .

My 12yr old daughter got swine flu.  Started tablets this morning.  I have injection training on Thurs and sooo worried that this might effect tx.  Any ideas ladies?  Going to ring clinic in morning to tell them.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misspie

Social - lets hope Ant and Dec are having a "perfect" time settling into thir new home xxx      

Jo  - Sorry to hear about your daughter, hope she gets better soon x   I have no idea if it will affect, I hope not for you. But please keep us advised x  

I’m at work today, dull headache and no concentration could easily be monged out in front of the TV! And what makes it worse, it’s noticeable. Its not good Doh!

L
xx


----------



## swhattie

Hi ladies,

bad news from me - got AF last friday - embies hadnt even been back a week. obviously couldnt test then and so had to keep a level of positivity but unfortunatly today tested negative. OTD not til sunday but iv now had quite heavy flow AF since friday so i know that its not worked. 

I want to be positive but you know after 3 cycles, 2 bfns and one MC - iv had enough.


----------



## jarjj

Social

I'm so sorry.   

Joanne

xx


----------



## moocat

So so sorry social   , life is so unfair xxxxx thinking of you and your DH xxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhh Social I'm really sorry hun. What an absolute bummer. I really did think this was your turn and everything was so positive for you both.        

I haven't updated recently as been trying o keep things to a minimum as don't want to get too excited, as these are the type of down falls that are so possible!    

Well update on scans......Scan on Friday showed the follies had grown and as expected but still a little slowly, but in line with the dosage increase from 112.5 to 150iui. I then went back on Monday and this then showed a few more follies had appeare, with some of them I had 2x 16mm / 1x 15mm / 1x 13mm, and the rest all 12 and below. Had about 15 follies on one side, ranging from 16 to 5 and about 8 on the other ranging from 4-12mm. So we are heading in the right direction. The ES nurse keeps telling us the "Slow and Steady Wins the Race "........I hope she is right! My left side isn't playing ball at all with the drugs, and the right seems to be shooting off in the distance! 

My blood results doubled on Friday from Wednesdays sample, and the follies have grown in line with those results, so they are hoping for the same today based on this Mondays scan, but I forgot to ask the result.  
They have controlled my PCOS very well, by keeping me on the lowest dose, and I haven't OHSS    but the nurse did say Monday that with my slow responding it seems they have been a bit over cautious with my dosage, based on my original baseline scan, with 14 follies one side and 11 on the other so early on throughout my monthly cycle (Another reason I might be able to push to ES again)!

They have decided to push my EC to this Friday, as with the slow growth of follies and estrogen levels, hopefully I should be where I need to by then! (I hope so)  

I’m very very nervous about Friday, it’s EC day, it’s finally come around after the last year of trying to get to this point!! Just need to pray that there are little eggies in them now. This is something I’m very worried about. I’m trying so hard to be positive, but it’s difficult!   

We decided to go down the ES route, not just for financial reasons but also, as we are eager for a sperm donor, as without someone donating to us, we wouldn’t be in a position to continue. And we thought it would be more than lovely to be able to give something back. So I hope I get at least 6 eggs to share with my lovely recipient who’s been waiting years to have her dream fulfilled!  

I made a HUGE decision on the work front, I told my boss/owner of the company what we are planning for our future with wanting a family....he was really happy for us and tried to give us as much as support as possible, though I did see a glimmer of fear in worrying about my role, and the future as it’s me that runs this aspect of the company. I tried to give him as much confidence as possible that all will be fine and that even though I'm trying to become pregnant it won't be me planning to stay at home!! lol  

Well better get back to doing some work, catch you later!


----------



## jarjj

Misspie,

Was wondering how you were!   

Egg collection tomorrow!  Wow!  these wks seem to be flying by!  I take my last Pill tomorrow - got baseline scan tue and possibly start Gonal f Tues.

Thinking of you   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Joanne, 

Ive been a bit quiet, trying to take every day as it comes!! Good luck with your scan tues    I'm sure it will all be fine!    Its suprising how quickly time flies.

Well, todays experience was very surreal and not at all like I visited a hospital. IFU has noved from JRadciffe, and is lovely!!! 
I'm very very pleased that we have produced enough to egg share, I was slightly concerned for our receiver as I feel very sad for their current situation!  
On the flip side, I don't feel vialated at all, which is apparently what a lot of people feel with IVF. I certainly have no qualms at having to go through this current experience to date, which is positive!!! Mind you I have the 2ww yet    Fingers crossed we have a couple of embies to go back in!!!! xxx
GA was A-OK, the anesthetist was lovely along with the rest of the staff! All very relaxing, before I realised the lights were turned down and I fell asleep. EASY-PEASY!!!!   

DW has got on and more or less finished decorating spare room over the week, while I've been relaxing and preparing my body for today hehehe I'm sure I won't hear the end of that one though lol    

Weekend is going to consist of watching films, updating my ipod for holiday, waiting for those good news phone calls, and trying to finish my book. While cathing up with my correspondence    (FF)

Hows everyone else...??  

Lorna
x


----------



## Misspie

I forgot to mention, we got 8 eggs. 4 each!!!  tomorrow we hear how many fertilise! 

x


----------



## spagnelli

Thats great misspie -  

Good luck 4 tomorrow

we are egg sharing too and at the back of my mind i keep thinking - what if we dont get enough eggs?!?! but im sure it'll be fine!

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## swhattie

well done misspie!!!

XXX


----------



## jarjj

Misspie

Well done on 4 eggs!  Lovely that you got enough to share   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misspie

Spag - Its something I was constantly worried about, and DW knew that I would also consider giving them away if I didn't have enough! 

We had our phone call this morning at 9.25 - TOOOO EARLY!!! Especially when I haven't slept all night as advised by them, I had sleep upright, becuase of the excess fluid! But to be more vigilant and prop myself up further all becuase they were concerned even more due to asthma! Puh!!!! So I'm very tired and wanting to lie down to sleep! 
We think it's fanstastic news this morning, we had 3 of our 4 fertilised, thats 75%!!! And we are booked in for ET 10.30 Monday. Woohooo....We both hope that our receipiant has done well so far too, certainly makes it all worth while!


----------



## jarjj

Misspie  3 out of 4 is great!!

How many embies you having in?  

Joanne

xx


----------



## loopylea

Social - so sorry it didnt work for u hun    i feel like giving up an ive only had one treatment cycle, must be soo hard after 3 times

good luck misspie      
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

right girls ... think im ready to join you now of youll have me !!!!!!! Sniffed last night for the first time so theres no going back now ....

Looking forward to 'meeting' you all ...

love daisy xxx


----------



## swhattie

Hiya Daisy - Welcome!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Very quite here!! Hows everyone?? 

Just had all my bloods done, everyone is pregnant... So nothing changes! lol!

Daisy.. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Skybreeze, any provisional dates then?

I have baseline scan this afternoon.  Start stims tomorrow 

Hi Daisy  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great hun, what dose you on for stims?? Good luck!!!!

Me? Well all I know I start the pill in December. Got to wait for my FSH first... With the Lister there is no dates given until AF arrives when I am DRing. Last time I didnt know when EC was until 3 days before. So who know... I hope to have EC the end of January. 

Good luck again!
Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

hi Natalie

I'm on 225iu of gonal f.  Have been taking Suprefact in morning but been told to take Gonal f on night.  Just realised I can't remember if nurse said to change suprefact to night time with gonal f  or ok to keep on suprefact on morning and gonal f on night.  Do you think it makes any difference?  maybe easier to have them both together on night or can you not change time of suprefact from Morning til night?!

Joanne

xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

jo - sorry cant help you with timing of your drugs. Did you get an answer?

Sky - how are you? think of you often, must be hard not to know dates.      for you

Does anyone know when blood needs to be repeated for egg sharing?

 to all xx


----------



## cao

Hi all, hope you all doing ok 

Olive- Been thinking of you and kept wondering how everything was going with your scans. So sorry it ended in erpc 

cao


----------



## jarjj

Olive

It's ok to take injections morning and night.  Am feeling bit strange today (day 4 of stims) chest feels tight or bit wheezy.

Anyone else experienced this?  Wonder if I'm maybe coming down with cold or something 'cos feels that like in my neck/throat as well

Joanne

xx


----------



## daisy-may

morning girls ... sorry ive been pants lately      

just a quick one from me, little man is teething and v unsettled and mummys menopausal and feeling it today !!!! Im so 'flat' and 'spaced out' .... all i want to do is curl up in bed with a hot choc ....

sorry, but im still here thinking of you all xxx

Oh and have baseline scan on thursday !!!!!!!!!!!!! Just hoping recip is all ok and that baseline comes back ok for us both xxxx

daisy xxxx

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Olive... I am not to bothered honestly about dates. They will let me know eventually. How are you doing? Silly question I know. With the egg share bloods, they need to be done yearly. Some clinics say every 6 months. Your'll need your HIV, Hep B&C, CMV, sysphilis and FSH if its not in date. Also hun, I know your not planning everything at the moment, but I was adviced to not become pregnant in the 3 months after a ERPC. 

CAO.. Hows you? did you have a follow up? 

Daisy.. Good luck Thursday! 

Joanne.. It sounds like a cold honestly. But just keep an eye on things as a tight chest is a sign of OHSS, but you have only been stimming for a few day. Let your clinic no at your scan. 

AFM.. My FSH come back as 5.1. So sending everything tomorrow... Then I wait for a call. 

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## olive22

Nat - thanks for that advice. I am ok ta, having good times and bad. Not sure when to go back to work at the moment? Just keep thinking of what sexes they were and how im not pregnant anymore. Not sure whether to find out about other lady, I will be devastated if she had bfn as I feel it would have all been for nothing. Thanks for advice re bloods, I have review at clinic end Nov so will ask what they do. Your fsh sounds fab, I really hope this is your cycle, you so deserve this      
XXX


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Ladies, 

i was wondering if  you could answer a question for me. i will be going on the donor egg recipient list at care manchester in jan and was wondering if the donor only produces so many eggs, and they decide to keep them all, or there is less than 3 or 4 for me, do i still have to pay or do you only pay if you receive the 3 or more eggs from them. Hope this makes sense girls


Thanks in advance
Karen x


----------



## swhattie

I Karen - Im not sure what happens with regards to the recipiant sweetie, all i know is the info from the side of the donor but i hopre you get your info soon..... there might be more info on the donor boards

XXX


----------



## pinkbabe

Socialchameleon Thankyou x


----------



## swhattie

hellllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Where are you all?!

My DH has broken my my pooooter   and he's working away so I will have literally nothing to do tonight!!

Oh -had my review appt yesterday - got to go have my immune bloods done at the hospital! Deep Joy!!

Also, asked consultant about my recips and it worked for both of them..... So somewhere some lady is a mummy to a six month old and another is due to give birth any day!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well wherever you may be in treatment!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Kaite

Wow they both got a BFP!! How do you feel about it? I am sill to much of a wimp to actually find out. I have been thinking about it but... Not sure how I would cope... I think if I hadnt of lost the baby in June, maybe I would of found out by now! 

Immune testing, how much is that costing?? I spoke about it with my consultant at the Lister.. But she said there was no reason for them to be done at the moment. She said see what happens with the next cycle... But honestly if it ends in another mc, I think that will be it for us... Finally admit defeat. 

Send all my bloods off yesterday so hopefully I'll hear something soon. 

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Nat, 

Up until now the immune isnt costing anything! I went to see the GP last week who has said they can do all the level one tests for me on the NHS so I just need to nip to the hospital to get them done! If these show that there is something dodgy with me then i will perhaps have to go to Care Nottingham for the level two tests doing and thats when it starts getting costly!! and thats before any treatment - he siad that all my embryos are fab and its just a case of them not sticking! Well, when your paying through the nose like we do then you need to explore all avenues! I have told DH that I refuse to have my frosties put back without having the tests done!! I bought 'is your body baby friendly' by Dr Beer and already its brought wuite a few things to my attention! I always think us ladies on here are probably more knowledgable regarding fertility issues than many doctors!!

Im pleased that I know thats its worked for them, it shows that there isnt anything clearly wrong with my eggs - and Im not envious of my recips like i thought I would be, its more of a relief actually!!


----------



## jarjj

Evening ladies

Hope you all ok.  I got my 3rd stims scan tomorrow - hope it shows follies have grown to size needed.  yesterday they were between 14-17mm and 16 of them.

Joanne

xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Jo - that sounds great, 16 is fab  

Nat - how are you? Youve been through so much, really   this next cycle is the one. I am with you I am too scared to find out whether my lady got bfp. I really want her to be pregnant weirdly, just cause I dont want this whole experience to have been for nothing. I will be so upset if she got nothing, so not sure whether to find out or not!

social - thats great news about your reciep, well done 

I am not having good day, feel so tearful and work isnt going well, so stressful.
 to all xxx


----------



## jarjj

Olive - just wanted to send you a 

I got egg collection Fr @ 10.30am!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## elenicom

I have been undergoing IVF with egg share for what seems an eternity....

After my 3rd scan I was advised yesterday that we are ready to go for collection on Saturday morning   I have around 20 follicles with size ranging from 18-23mm.  These seem large after looking through the posts.. should I be worried ?

All seeming real now and I am thinking that the lady that I am sharing with must be feeling as excited as I am   is it normal that it would be nice to almost share this excitement with her?

I hope all goes well for the both of us....

Should I be scared about the egg collection procedure?  has anyone else done this as LWC?


----------



## swhattie

Hiya Elenicom!! 

It is perfectly normal to be apprehensive about EC - its a big deal for us IF ladies! I havnt had TX at LWC so Im not sure if they use GA or sedation but whichever you have you wont remember much!!

Your follies sound fab! The clinics know what they are doing and so EC on Saturday will be fine!! They arnt too big so you'll be just great! Also, what a fab amount of eggies for an egg sharer, you've done really well!!

Also, I think that its fab that you are excited for your recip! of course you want her to do well! Its totally natural! 

XXX


----------



## spagnelli

HI ladies...

please dont be worried elenicom, i had lots of big follies too and about e/c, i was soooo nervous but it was fine!

oh just a quick update from me - clinic just called...

Out of my 25 eggs, i gave 12 to recip and i kept 13,
of those 13, 9 were suitable for icsi...
of those 9, 6 fertilized and according to the lab are looking really good and strong!!

We are over the moon, booked for e/t on saturday at 11:30,but they said if there isnt 2 that are clear top runners by then they will call me saturday by half nine and give us a date on monday for blasts!
I dont know much about blasts to be honest and wasnt even expecting the oppotunity to get this far let alone go to blasts,but the way i see it, if its saturday then i will be happy coz out tiny embies will be back in mummy where they belong!

love and babydust to all

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## jarjj

Elenicom

I'm with LWC and having e/c tomorrow.  I know of a lady on another thread who waiting for her donor to have e/c on Sat.  Could be you!!

Wishing you lots of luck

At my last scan I had 16 follies between 16-20mm so think yours just normal - or hope mine are 'cos they little smaller than yours.

Here's hoping we and our recipients get BFP!!   



Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Hi Joanne - 

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow hun - will be thinking of you  

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## elenicom

thanks everyone.... took my final injection last night and feeling totally shattered..

Many thanks for all your comments   now just crossing my fingers for tomorrow morning...


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

I've been a bit AWOl recently, since our EC and ET....

Jo good luck for today xxxxxx  
Elenicom good luck for tomorrow xxxxx  

Unfortunately it was a negative this time, but we hoe to start again in Jan! 

x


----------



## jarjj

Just a quick note to say I got 18 eggs so 9 for me.  Dr asked if I'd mind sharing with another lady as her tx got cancelled thismorning so I'm now sharing with 2 ladies.

Will get phonecall after 11am tomorrow to see how many fertilise and when e/t will be.

Joanne

xx


----------



## olive22

jo - thats fab, well done.       for a sperm/egg party tonight   wow so the other 2 ladies will get 4 and 5 eggs? wonder whether first lady was asked?

misspie  sorry it was bfn, enjoy the rides looking forward to next year   

elenicom - good luck for tomorrow   

I have follow up next week and cant decide whether to findout about recipient or not?xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Olive - i wondered how that works when they share with 2.

Clinic just rang - out of my 9 eggs, 7 fertilised and they taking them to blast so e/t Wed @ 12.30pm!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Hi ladies - 

Sorry but no personals as i am totally shattered!

Just thought i would let you know that i am officially PUPO!!!

We have 2 embies on board - 1 top grade 8 cell and 1 top grade 7 cell,the embryologist was really pleased with them - the only reason we didnt go to blast was because it was obvious that these were the best two!

Have had a bit of brown discharge (when i wipe) but think it may be left from e/c,so not too worried

My dd has affectionately named our embies charlie and lola

Please stay with us Charlie and Lola - mummy and daddy love you xxxxxxxxx

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## elenicom

Hi All,

Went in this morning with both my mother and partner in tow!!  

13 eggs were collected  so, 7 for me and 6 for the other lucky lady ;-)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow when they phone to say how many fertilised....

Hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## jarjj

Spagnelli - congratulations on being PUPO!!  When is your o.t.d?? 

Elenicom - Hope you 7 eggs are getting jiggy!   


Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Hi Joanne - 

OTD is 5th December...i think!! 2 weeks today!

I feel so odd at the moment, wondering if it is normal to feel this sick after e/t?!?

Congrats on going to blasts by the way  

xx spag xx


----------



## jarjj

Spag

Hope those 2 precious embies are getting ready to snuggle in for the next 8-9 months    



Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

Jarjj.... Good luck with ET, and its fab news your going to blasts!! And well done you for sharing with 2 ladies.   Your so very kind.

Spagnelli... Not to long to wait hun, just remember OTD will ge here! Good luck.

As for me I am trying to call the Lister! They never answer!!   I'll try later and leave a message. 

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Natalie - I'm just    that a few survive until Wed.  Really exciting now   



Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

They will Jarjj!!! I have all faith.... I only had 1 blast out of 5 embies on day 3 and I got a BFP!!  

Wont be long and they will be home where they should be for the next 9 months.
N xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Ah, Natalie, Thanks.

I REALLY REALLY hope so   



Joanne

xx


----------



## elenicom

Here again.. and getting more nervous as the days go on!  

They performed ICSI on 6 of my eggs and they all fertilised   I have been scheduled in for E/T tomorrow at 9:30am....

They have not told me yet what grade the eggs are.... strange that they are graded this young!!


----------



## jarjj

Hi

I'm also with LWC - I'm hopefully have blasts put back in on Wed

Joanne

xx


----------



## elenicom

did they put them back in?  How do you feel?

I am wondering every day if the lady who I donated to is feeling good 

I am unable to go to the toliet :-(  which is making me feel horrible... I hope they are not pushing against the eggs....:-(


----------



## jarjj

Yes - I had 2 blasts put back in.  hope they snuggled in nice and tight!     


I'm trying not to over analyze every/any smptom but it's HARD!  Roll on the 9thDec!!!    

How you feeling?  

Joanne

xx


----------



## daisy-may

mornign girls .... just a quicky as at parents, had EC yeaterday and they got 12 eggs from me so 6 for me and my recip ...

waiting for the call now ...

daisy xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hope you get lots fertilised!

Af in full flow now Dr still wants me to test on Wed but don't see the point.  

Follow up Wed though

Hugs

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Time for a new home I think ladies for 2010! >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223448.0


----------

